# Official NXT Takeover: Fatal Four Way Discussion Thread



## Starbuck

> _*The Superstars and Divas of the future are ready to take over WWE Network once again! NXT’s best and brightest will show the world what they’re made of at NXT TakeOver: Fatal 4-Way, live tonight at 8 p.m. ET/ 5 p.m. PT on WWE Network.
> 
> To get ready for what is sure to be a night of high-octane action, watch the NXT TakeOver: Fatal 4-Way Preview, now on demand on WWE Network. Renee Young hosts this special look inside the event, which includes exclusive interviews with NXT Superstars and never-before-seen footage!
> 
> Tonight, you can watch the LIVE NXT TakeOver: Fatal 4-Way Pre-Show, at 7:30 p.m. ET/4:30 p.m. PT on WWE Network, WWE.com, the WWE App, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, Google+, Pinterest and Pheed! Young will be joined by Jason Albert and Alex Riley to break down and analyze the night's card.
> 
> Then, at 8 p.m. ET/5 p.m. PT, stay tuned to WWE Network for NXT TakeOver: Fatal 4-Way! NXT Champion Adrian Neville will face his toughest challenge yet, as he defends his title against Sami Zayn, Tyler Breeze and Tyson Kidd in a Fatal 4-Way Match. NXT Women’s Champion Charlotte puts her title on the line against Bayley and NXT Tag Team Champions The Ascension defend against the high-flying duo of Sin Cara & Kalisto. Plus, international sensation KENTA makes his highly-anticipated arrival to NXT!
> 
> Immediately after TakeOver concludes, keep WWE Network on or head over to WWE.com, the WWE App, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, Google+, Pinterest and Pheed for the LIVE NXT TakeOver: Fatal 4-Way Fallout! Get exclusive post-match reactions from the evening’s big winners and losers, plus in-depth analysis from Young, Albert and Riley on what the outcome of TakeOver holds for the future of NXT.
> 
> It all goes down tonight, starting at 7:30 p.m. ET/4:30 p.m. PT, LIVE on WWE Network and many other platforms.*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

Card is looking pretty good. Main event could be great, and Charlotte vs. Bayley has potential too!

Also KENTA :mark:


----------



## Lazyking

I wish the fatal four way was an elimination match.


----------



## RiverFenix

With Kenta, Steen and Fergal Devitt coming in, I could see Neville retaining given he has new challengers in the wings for fresh title feuds. I don't see Breeze as title material yet, he needs a top serious upper card feud IMO to establish himself as a threat. Zayn seems to be forever coming up short type, though I could see him win finally tonight if he's close to a call-up and the wwe wants the NXT title as part of his pedigree. Kidd better not win. 

I don't see all three titles changing hands in one show though and Charlotte and Ascension both need to drop theirs. Interested to see how Lucha Dragons vs Ascension looks in-ring because Kalisto is so tiny, and Sin Cara ain't a big guy himself either - can it be a believeabl, competitive match with Kalisto/Sin Cara winning?

No way Enzo loses. Lefort is getting his head shaved. 

Bull vs Mojo - I just hope Mojo is allowed to show something than his same Groundhog Day matches. I might book a non-finish here with Baron Corbin hitting the ring and taking out both.


----------



## DannyMack

Can't wait for this! I've been a bit disillusioned with WWE (in particular RAW) the past few weeks and this will be a great boost for me. I reckon the fatal 4-way will steal the show and could possibly be a 5 star match, all 4 of those guys have great chemistry with eachother. I'm predicting a Sami Zayn win with Neville maybe being promoted to the main roster soon. It's about time Zayn won a big match.

I'm also looking forward to the tag title match which I think could surpass people's expectations. This is The Ascension's 1st major match at an NXT live special (not their 1st match but certainly their most important to date), so I'm sure they'll want to deliver.

I don't know much about KENTA because I don't watch indies, but I've heard a lot of buzz and hype around him, so I'm looking forward to the segment. Maybe we'll see the surprise debut of Devitt and/or Steen too? I've watched some Devitt clips on YouTube and I'm already a fan.

*NXT! NXT! NXT! *


----------



## RiverFenix

I expect CJ Parker to crash the Kenta segment, leading to some brief physicality where Kenta disposes of him.


----------



## rockdig1228

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No way Enzo loses. Lefort is getting his head shaved.


Honestly, I wouldn't be shocked if Enzo does lose - he's already gone through a couple different hairstyles on NXT, so I could see him being willing to shave his head. Plus, it'd put some much needed heat on the Legionnaires.

But I could just as easily see Enzo winning too... either way it should be entertaining.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

So excited for this ... midnight UK time, correct?


----------



## RyanJohnWood

BlackaryDaggery said:


> So excited for this ... midnight UK time, correct?


Where are you watching it? As us folks don't have the network yet
Edit: not asking for a stream link


----------



## Morrison17

Ric Flair wont be on Takeover. 
Thats a big letdown. Ric (Richard) "The Nature Boy" *WRESTLING GOD* Flair was a 50% of reasons for me to watch that show.

Hope atleast Charlotte wont lose.


----------



## Creative name

DannyMack said:


> Can't wait for this! I've been a bit disillusioned with WWE (in particular RAW) the past few weeks and this will be a great boost for me. I reckon the fatal 4-way will steal the show and could possibly be a 5 star match, all 4 of those guys have great chemistry with eachother. I'm predicting a Sami Zayn win with Neville maybe being promoted to the main roster soon. It's about time Zayn won a big match.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the tag title match which I think could surpass people's expectations. This is The Ascension's 1st major match at an NXT live special (not their 1st match but certainly their most important to date), so I'm sure they'll want to deliver.
> 
> I don't know much about KENTA because I don't watch indies, but I've heard a lot of buzz and hype around him, so I'm looking forward to the segment. Maybe we'll see the surprise debut of Devitt and/or Steen too? I've watched some Devitt clips on YouTube and I'm already a fan.
> 
> *NXT! NXT! NXT! *


Go to rohwrestling.com and order the KENTA's Go to Sleep compilation dvd. I believe its 18 of his best matches from ROH including vs guys like Seth Rollins and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Wish the network was here to watch this live.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I expect CJ Parker to crash the Kenta segment, leading to some brief physicality where Kenta disposes of him.


Absolutely agree with this, the segment is going to need to establish a first feud opponent for Kenta and I assume Kenta is going to be a face just based on the way he has been presented so far, and what I know about him as a wrestler. So it needs to be a heel, and one who is not already occupied (otherwise someone like Tyson Kidd would be an ideal choice). CJP seems to fit the bill. He can come out and say "why are you wasting time with this guy when there are serious environmental issues to discuss!!" and then Kenta can roundhouse kick him setting up a match at the next tapings to showcase Kenta. Then they can send him off to feuds higher up the card.

Other predictions: Bull seems like he'll go over Mojo, and it seems almost certain that Enzo will beat Lefort (who never, ever wins). The other three matches though? So unpredictable! It's awesome! Takeover 1 was tremendous but all the matches were predictable, it was obvious who was going to win. I have no idea with these three title matches.

Women's title is really a toss up for me. I am not sure if there is a place for Charlotte on the main roster right now with the Bellas stuff and the Paige/AJ feud; on the other hand, Paige/AJ has been going on for a long time now and they might want to inject some new blood into the diva's title picture. I really want Bayley to win (who doesn't!) so I'm picking her, but it wouldn't surprise me if Charlotte got the win. The other factor is that it seems like Sasha Banks will be next in line for a title feud and while a feud with Bayley would make sense given their heel/face alignment and their history, they have already feuded for the last couple months over #1 contendership - it might be cool instead to see a Sasha face turn and battle with Charlotte. 

Ascension I feel are likely to come up soon given that they have put in a lot of time on NXT, and that the Usos need a new big challenge having soundly dispatched the Wyatts, Rybaxel, and soon the Dusts. So I can definitely see Sin Cara and Kalisto taking this one. But something doesn't quite feel right about giving them the belts right now. I feel like the Ascension could use another legitimate win, the only non-jobber teams they have beaten in the last year are Hunico and Camacho, Kalisto and El Local, and arguably Too Cool. But I am picking the luchas.

As for the main event, I'm picking Sami Zayn. They've just gotta let him have it finally. Why not let all 3 belts change hands in the same night?


----------



## Sarcasm1




----------



## Srdjan99

I cannot help but be really pumped up for this one. Takover I and Arrival were both two of the best WWE shows of the year and this has loads of potential. DAT MAIN EVENT :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

> WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair will not be appearing on tonight's WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal Four Way special on the WWE Network, PWInsider.com has confirmed.
> 
> Flair had been originally scheduled for a segment that would introduce KENTA to WWE fans. We are told that a personal conflict required Flair to drop out of the appearance.


nooooo


----------



## CruelAngel77

I'm so hyped!

I just finished a workout and blasted Zayn's new theme as I left the gym, here's hoping he either wins the belt tonight or finally get's the call up after tonight's match. 

Plus Kenta makes his debut?!* LET'S GO!*


----------



## Sarcasm1

There are rumors that someone else might debut as well. If so, I doubt it would be Steen since he is only been training for three weeks at the performance center. Crowe is injured so its not him. Maybe Corbin or Devitt.


----------



## THANOS

DoubtGin said:


> nooooo


Awesome. I had zero interest in seeing is drunk ass mispronounce Kenta's name.


----------



## normal situation

Sarcasm1 said:


> There are rumors that someone else might debut as well. If so, I doubt it would be Steen since he is only been training for three weeks at the performance center. Crowe is injured so its not him. Maybe Corbin or Devitt.


If anyone, it'll most likely be Corbin. He had a video promo play during the takeover preview, I believe. If not tonight, almost certainly tomorrow.


----------



## rockdig1228

THANOS said:


> Awesome. I had zero interest in seeing is drunk ass mispronounce Kenta's name.


Agreed. They'd be much better off at having William Regal introduce him anyway, seeing as how he's the NXT GM. 

I can see how that might be viewed as a step down from Flair, but Regal is good enough to make it work. If they feel like they need someone special, I guess HHH could do it himself.


----------



## RiverFenix

The silly thing about a Corbin debut was that he's wrestled over ten times already on nxt programming. Now if he changed his name and it was a re-package re-debut type deal that would be acceptable. But simply debuting to a push is not debuting. 

Count me into the group that is happy Flair is not appearing with Kenta. I wonder who will get the role now - HHH himself, or maybe NXT GM William Regal? I assume the HH and now Flair being tied to Kenta was more for the Japanese audience to try and show that wwe was treating Kenta like a huge deal more than for the American/WWE fanbase. Maybe get Daniel Bryan to make an appearance to put over Kenta if that was the purpose of the segment.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Now he's even no-showing WWE events. Nobody cared about him anyways. They'll probably find a better alternative and if Triple H ends up introducing him it will be even better.


----------



## DoubtGin

Regal and HHH are much more fitting anyways :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

> Triple H @TripleH · 24 Min.
> 
> Yes. Have to watch to see. “@JedsWorld: @TripleH Aside from Kenta, will we see the debut of any other new superstars tonight? #NXTTakeover”


.


----------



## Waffelz

Probably someone not half as interesting 

Maybe Callihan, I suppose, but my body is ready for Devitt.


----------



## NastyYaffa

DEVITT, STEEN OR CALLIHAN PLEASE. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Waffelz said:


> Probably someone not half as interesting
> 
> Maybe Callihan, I suppose, but my body is ready for Devitt.


Ye, I don't expect Steen or Devitt to show up tonight. Callihan would be nice, I agree.


----------



## Waffelz

:mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Waffelz said:


> :mark:


Can't :mark: enough for that picture.


----------



## Waffelz

I'm off work tomorrow - does this start at 1am or 2am?


----------



## Wynter

I love how much of a proud Papa Trips is when it comes to NXT :lol He's either smug or gushing when it comes to his talents.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Another Bullet Club INVASION!? :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Waffelz said:


> :mark:


HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Triple H loves to work the internet. What a guy.


----------



## Darkness is here

Looking like a good ppv, the ME should be great.


----------



## Even Flow

I hope it's either Steen or Devitt that debuts also tonight.


----------



## x78

DoubtGin said:


> Ye, I don't expect Steen or Devitt to show up tonight. Callihan would be nice, I agree.


Solomon Crowe has a chipped bone in his leg and so won't be debuting, unless the whole thing is some sort of elaborate work. I don't think they value him high enough anyway. The debut will almost certainly be Baron Corbin.


----------



## NeyNey

Jesus, can't wait!!
Need to see more of Devitt, hopefully he debuts too.


----------



## Frico

I hate to be *that guy* but can anyone kindly PM me a stream link? Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Frico said:


> I hate to be *that guy* but can anyone kindly PM me a stream link? Would greatly appreciate it.


$9.99 bro!!!!! (just kidding but seriously it's worth it!)


----------



## Frico

papercuts_hurt said:


> $9.99 bro!!!!! (just kidding but seriously it's worth it!)


I set myself up for that one. :lmao

But really, I've been streaming NXT for awhile and both stream sites I use chose TODAY to die. :side:

Would really hate to miss this cause the card looks solid.


----------



## RiverFenix

There's that Steen face again. Every posed pic it's the same.

Also no way Steen is debuting with that ratty beard. I don't care if that's his indies look.


----------



## Frico

Trips said today Devitt would be debuting "soon" so it's looking more like it'll happen at the tapings. Tonight it's Kenta and Corbin...

Sweet pic. :mark:


----------



## Markus123

Frico said:


> I set myself up for that one. :lmao
> 
> But really, I've been streaming NXT for awhile and both stream sites I use chose TODAY to die. :side:
> 
> Would really hate to miss this cause the card looks solid.


yeah I'd appreciate a stream too, I'm from the UK so I have an excuse!


----------



## Mr. I

The hype cannot be halted.


----------



## Srdjan99

Ithil said:


> The hype cannot be halted.


Too much awesomeness in one photo


----------



## Wynter

They are killing me with all these awesome photos :wall


----------



## Waffelz

Doubt Devitt's debuting, unless he's cutting a promo, with him being in a suit. Or am I looking into it too much?


----------



## obby

This will be the greatest night ever if both Zayn and Kalisto win.


----------



## seannnn

This starts in 95 minutes yes?


----------



## Born of Osiris

Best show since WM30 incoming :mark: 

it's at 8pm right?


----------



## Sarcasm1

Another person that might debut tonight is Carmella if she involve with the hair vs hair match.


----------



## Klorel

Should be awesome, going to be hard to match the last 2 events though.


----------



## CruzControl

As much as I love Enzo, I would hate to see Sylvester LeFart lose that great sawft hair tonight.

*Show starts at 8pm EST*


----------



## El Capitano

I'm psyched can't wait :mark: Should be another excellent ppv


----------



## BarneyArmy

Added to tonights show is CJ Parker vs a mystery opponent.

Let the speculation begin.


----------



## Batz

BarneyArmy said:


> Added to tonights show is CJ Parker vs a mystery opponent.
> 
> Let the speculation begin.


The Bunny.


----------



## pushJTG

was that cj parker in the crowd holding a sign ?


----------



## x78

Sasha killing the pre-show :mark:


----------



## almostfamous

Let's have some surprise debuts and great matches here tonight! The NXT PPVs have yet to disappoint.


----------



## Srdjan99

That Sasha Banks T-Shirt )


----------



## DoubtGin

Regal :mark:


----------



## Yato

:mark: Can't wait for Takeover to start. Hopefully Tyler Breeze wins tonight. Also looking forward to Kenta's debut.


----------



## Srdjan99

Steen vs Parker tonight?


----------



## Batz

Srdjan99 said:


> Steen vs Parker tonight?


I wish... :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

> William Regal ‏@RealKingRegal 3 Min.
> 
> It is my privilege to serve as GM of @WWENXT and tonight on #NXTTakeOver it will be my pleasure to introduce a new talent to the world.


Looks like Regal will introduce KENTA. :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99

Well Steen posted some cryptic twwets on Twitter, and we know KENTA wont fight tonight. So maybe..


----------



## JamesK

Srdjan99 said:


> Steen vs Parker tonight?


Even better Steen and Devitt vs Parker..


----------



## Brye

Let's just take a moment to see who we've got from NXT on the main roster:

Seth Rollins
Dean Ambrose
Roman Reigns
Bray Wyatt
Luke Harper
Erick Rowan
Paige
Summer Rae
Emma
Big E
Bo Dallas
Rusev
Xavier Woods

And just look at who we still have left down there!


Zayn, Neville, Breeze, Enzo, Big Cass, Steen, Devitt, KENTA, English, Charlotte, Becky Lynch, Bayley, Sasha, Graves, Kalisto, Gotch, Crowe and a few others. Fantastic.


----------



## TripleG

Alright lets see what NXT brings tonight! 

I'm excited.


----------



## DG89

I also apologise but I was wondering if anyone could send me a pm to a stream link. I thought the site that I usually use for streaming WWE's PPV's would be doing it but it appears not and I REALLY wanna watch this one


----------



## Batz

If I here this tonight I'm done I can die happy.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I can't wait :mark:


----------



## Brye

NXT's roster is so awesome.


----------



## JamesK

Batz said:


> If I here this tonight I'm done I can die happy.


I would be happy with a different theme too.. I don't care about the tune i just want to see Steen to kill somebody


----------



## A PG Attitude

DG89 said:


> I also apologise but I was wondering if anyone could send me a pm to a stream link. I thought the site that I usually use for streaming WWE's PPV's would be doing it but it appears not and I REALLY wanna watch this one


http://www.wwe.com/wwenetwork

only 9.99


----------



## RiverFenix

It's going to be Parker vs Corbin. Book it.

A-Train needs to lose the face piercings.


----------



## autechrex

Lol at Albert in the booth. That guy beat John Cena not that long ago.


----------



## The Special One

This pre-show is brilliant, so annoyed Takeover isn't on in the UK


----------



## Brye

Breeze dropping a selfie mid interview. I love this guy.


----------



## TripleG

Breeze or Zayn for Champion. Either one.


----------



## TheeJayBee

If Devitt or Steen were to appear tonight, I'll be over the moon, but I highly doubt either of those guys will be the rumoured mystery debutant. I think there would be more money to be made from having them all debut seperately rather than having one of Steen or Devitt debut on the same show as KENTA. Maybe have Devitt debut at the next big NXT event and just have Steen crash a party one time.

I'd mark out on new levels though if Sami Zayn won the title and Steen shows up.


----------



## Srdjan99

Tyson Kidd stirring the shit up like never before


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Tyson Kidd... "I have to check on my cats." :lol


----------



## Brye

I've always been a Kidd fan, but since he went back to NXT he's been fantastic as a character.


----------



## Srdjan99

GOOD OWNEER TYSON. Gotta check the cats :lol:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Brye said:


> I've always been a Kidd fan, but since he went back to NXT he's been fantastic as a character.


Fact!


----------



## The Special One

If that guy wasn't a plant, that Breeze impersonator was great.


----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## Vic Capri

I think this will be Zayn and Bayley's night. The Ascension will retain.

- Vic


----------



## JamesK

So hyped!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

ALEX RILEY RETURNS TO THE RING TONIGHT AND WINS THE NXT TITLE


----------



## Brye

lol I'm more fired up for this main event than every WWE title match since WM.


----------



## Batz

Here weee gooo!


----------



## Necramonium

I have no idea why they made a preshow if you don't show a match... That was just 30 minutes of promo's. fpalm


----------



## Srdjan99

I CANNOT CONTROL MY FUCKIN EXCITEMENT :mark:.


----------



## TripleG

Love the NXT Signature, ha ha.


----------



## JamesK

Brye said:


> lol I'm more fired up for this main event than every WWE title match since WM.


I fill exactly the same..


Dat intro!! :bow


----------



## DoubtGin

Tag match first !


----------



## Srdjan99

This has a lot of potential. LUCHA DRAGOS FOR THE TITLE!!!


----------



## obby

This Kalisto theme sucks. Hope it doesn't carry over to the main roster.


----------



## Vic Capri

Renee asking William Regal about his hair.

*Regal*: A touch of coconut oil.



Albert taking a picture with the Tyler Breeze fan.

*Riley*: Albert cannot fit in a selfie.

- Vic


----------



## El Capitano

Can see this being a good match. Time for the Ascension to finally lose


----------



## Necramonium

obby said:


> This Kalisto theme sucks. Hope it doesn't carry over to the main roster.


Most of their NXT theme's dont when they go to the main roster, he is wearing a kickass mask though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

LUCH-YAH!


----------



## Srdjan99

God, The Ascension's entrance is so intense and badass


----------



## TripleG

Here we go. I predict a tag title change here.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Brye said:


> I've always been a Kidd fan, but since he went back to NXT he's been fantastic as a character.


That's th e beauty of NXT, every performer is given room to develop there characters rather than just being placed in pointless matches all the time. Tyler Breeze is what Fandango could have been if used the way Tyler is on NXT.


----------



## kokepepsi

A women commentator
:ti

LETS DO THIS


----------



## A PG Attitude

Brye said:


> lol I'm more fired up for this main event than every WWE title match since WM.


potential moty contender incoming.


----------



## Brye

A PG Attitude said:


> That's th e beauty of NXT, every performer is given room to develop there characters rather than just being placed in pointless matches all the time. Tyler Breeze is what Fandango could have been if used the way Tyler is on NXT.


Completely agree there. It's almost to the point where I'd rather these guys keep going in NXT instead of getting called up.


----------



## Srdjan99

Konnor absolutely feeds off the crowd. I love it.


----------



## Brye

LOOK AT THE COMMENTARY PUTTING OVER ASCENSION.

You see commentary on Raw put over a wrestler like once a month.


----------



## Snapdragon

"The Ascension hasn't faced any team like Sin Cara and Kalisto"

They wrestled El Local and Kalisto at the last PPV


----------



## kokepepsi

TOO COOL WAS ON NXT
WTF BRO


----------



## Batz

Man Kalisto is something special.


----------



## Srdjan99

GREAT MATCH SO FAR


----------



## Brye

Kalisto is going to get over as fuck when he debuts.


----------



## El Capitano

Lucha! Lucha! Lucha!


----------



## autechrex

Necramonium said:


> I have no idea why they made a preshow if you don't show a match... That was just 30 minutes of promo's. fpalm


...so? it's supposed to garner hype for the network and make you buy it.


----------



## TripleG

Nice tag match so far.


----------



## obby

YES :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi

Meh
Something was off in that match not sure what it was


----------



## DoubtGin

Fun opening match. Best Ascension match I've seen so far I think.


----------



## witchblade000

Welcome to the main roster Ascension.


----------



## Srdjan99

Sin Cara is champion :mark:. LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA!


----------



## Batz

New tag champs! Ascension off to the main roster it seems.


----------



## almostfamous

Good match. Kalisto is amazing.


----------



## Klorel

As much as I like the Ascension, it's time for the call up for them.


----------



## El Capitano

:yes :yes New tag champions! Finally time for Ascension to ascend to the main roster. :cena5

Lucha! Lucha! Lucha!


----------



## Brye

Best match Ascension has had. Still don't think they're great but I thought they had really strong ring presence tonight.

Didn't go too long either. (Y)


----------



## TripleG

Good match, new tag champs!


----------



## Snapdragon

Kalisto is a star


----------



## Lok

Holy crap! Grats Lucha!


----------



## Amber B

Renee's my homegirl but she sounds so off and forced right now.

Kalisto though


----------



## barnesk9

They did it!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic Capri

Congrats, Hunico. It only took 3 years to win your first WWE title.

- Vic


----------



## NastyYaffa

YES!


----------



## Srdjan99

Sin Cara speaks english? MAJOR PUSH INCOMING


----------



## barnesk9

The ascension.... Coming to a Raw near you


----------



## Necramonium

Kalisto is gonna be huge if he can keep that up, i think Vince has been looking for a long time for the next Mysterio, and this guy is Mysterio 2.0, smaller but faster and crazier. XD

And i just realized this was Sin Cara (the character) first win since he joined the company, and im happy for Hunico as well as he is been down in the dumps as well for a long time, taking over the Sin Care gimmick was the best thing to happen for him.


----------



## Brye

Lucha Dragons rule!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Great way to start the show! Sin Cara finally won a title! :Jay2

And now Cara is cutting a promo! :lmao


----------



## Frico

Kalisto is so awesome. Pretty decent opener. Not too surprised about the title change after seeing The Ascension on Main Event.


----------



## obby

Lmao at the Sin Cara promo.


----------



## almostfamous

Sin Cara cutting Promos!!


----------



## PunkShoot

I am so fucking happy for Hunico, Finally gets a WWE title :bow


----------



## Lok

Nice start to the show!


----------



## hou713

Amber B said:


> Renee's my homegirl but she sounds so off and forced right now.


Commentary might not be her thing


----------



## Snapdragon

ITT: People don't realize Hunico is from Texas not Mexico


----------



## Klorel

Pretty good tag match. Congrats to Sin Cara and Kalisto.


----------



## Amber B

Neville killing these mofos with his Martin Lawrence ears.


----------



## autechrex

Kevin Dunn better die or something if Neville wants a push.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Anyone in this thread could of cut a better promo then Hunico Sin Cara. He literally had nothing else to aside from "Yeah, we won!!!" and then act excited.

That's it? That was his entire planned promo?


----------



## barnesk9

Lucha Lucha Lucha


----------



## Bret Hart

Did I miss anything substantial?


----------



## Snapdragon

BARON CORBIN!


----------



## Brye

Amber B said:


> Renee's my homegirl but she sounds so off and forced right now.
> 
> Kalisto though


She seems a tad uncomfortable/inexperienced. I think for now she should keep working down there and just interviewing on Raw/SD/ME.


----------



## JamesK

Great match IMO


----------



## witchblade000

I like CJ Parker's theme.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

Parker's out, who's going to debut?


----------



## Necramonium

Why is CJ Parker still in the company, dude is a total dud.


----------



## DoubtGin

Someone is about to debut now !


----------



## Srdjan99

Come on KEVINNN


----------



## Ham and Egger

It's amazing how they make their title matches seems like its the most important thing in the world in NXT and yet you don't feel that at all on the main roster. :no:


----------



## PunkShoot

TripleHsNose said:


> Did I miss anything substantial?


Hunico finally won a title. About damn time


----------



## x78

Corbin :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod

Holy shit, Baron grew his hair out and he legit looks fucked up (in a good way).


----------



## Amber B

Corbin...just standing there... :ti


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Kalisto is freaking awesome. The search for the next big luchador is over.


----------



## obby

A squash match :/

NVM THE JOBBER WON


----------



## Flashyelbow

Corbin looks annoyed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BossRyder

This match was actually pretty bad... Started REALLY Slow and then ended pretty fast after kalisto was Tagged in


----------



## JamesK

No Steen


----------



## DoubtGin

Corbin not giving a fuck :ti


----------



## Bret Hart

PunkShoot said:


> Hunico finally won a title. About damn time


So that means I didn't miss anything substantial :lol,

Thanks mate


----------



## Brye

Holy shit I like that finisher a lot.


----------



## Srdjan99

Corbin looks like his puppy just died...


----------



## Snapdragon

Baron FUCKIN Corbin!!


----------



## PunkShoot

That finisher is sick


----------



## Lok

Holy bawls :lol


----------



## kokepepsi

That fucking finisher
:banderas


----------



## El Capitano

Holy shit just completely fucked him up


----------



## Ham and Egger

CAN WE GET A GIF OF DAT PLZ?


----------



## almostfamous

CJ Jobber


----------



## Vic Capri

The Baron looks scary as fuck!

- Vic


----------



## Klorel

That finisher is awesome.


----------



## TripleG

Jesus!


----------



## ToddTheBod

Wow, you could tell Baron was marking out at his own victory as he always cracked a smile during the camera zoom.

That was so sick.


----------



## barnesk9

Well there is the debut that I heard about


----------



## Amber B

So he's dead.
Shut up, Renee


----------



## Flashyelbow

Good for Corbin.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmiller4642

What a beast


----------



## Bret Hart

Wow Corbin gets the Jobber entrance and does the opposite.


----------



## TheeJayBee

Holy squash! I think that finisher just REKT CJ Parker xD


----------



## TripleG

Baron Corban...the hell is this guy? 

That was awesome!


----------



## Sarcasm1

that facial expression


----------



## PunkShoot

Who the hell is Corbin, why have I never heard of this guy


----------



## almostfamous

Lol Kidd!!


----------



## Amber B

Ahhhhhh shit. Trollface dragging them all.


----------



## Brye

Think I'm gonna like this Corbin guy.

Also, Tyson Kidd is amazing down here. Can't stand Natalya though.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Baron has a real charisma about him. He's the guy Reigns wishes he could be.


----------



## Roman Empire

Wow Corbin is a beast, he looks great.


----------



## yoyoyou

That really was a great squash match.


----------



## Redzero

this guy is great.

Awesome debut.


----------



## Srdjan99

Nice guy Tyson. Puts everyone over. FACT


----------



## Mr. I

That STO was sick.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Corbin needs a haircut. Other than that the guy looks extremely promising. That's a sick finisher too, even though it's a bit too similar to Sister Abigail.


----------



## obby

Fuckin Renee on commentary again.

I miss Albert and Riley.


----------



## Brye

LeFort is S-A-W-F-T SAWWWWFT

BONELESS

CHICKEN TENDERS


----------



## kokepepsi

Corbin looked badass
If he had a bit more muscle dude would look like a BEAST
HAIR VS HAIR MATCH!!


----------



## Frico

Enzo next. :mark:


----------



## Flashyelbow

SAWFT!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Necramonium

wweattitude316 said:


> paige vs becky lynch was a dark match and from what people attended said on twitter, it was fantastic.
> 
> i would love to see these two go at it on live tv.


Why the fuck did this not air on the preshow?! It was perfect for this match, WWE fpalm.


----------



## JamesK

Enzoooooo!! :mark:



Necramonium said:


> Why the fuck did this not air on the preshow?! It was perfect for this match, WWE fpalm.


Paige is already in the main roster.. We have Bailey vs Charlotte tonight and that's the women match they need to showcase


----------



## Snapdragon

WTF is Louis wearing


----------



## DoubtGin

Tyson Kidd is really entertaining (I haven't watched his previous WWE run, though).


----------



## Bret Hart

Sylvester Turkay! He could be a stunt double for Damien Sandow


----------



## hou713

Jojo :banderas


----------



## Srdjan99

BADA BOOM


----------



## wkc_23

Lol that theme song tho.


----------



## x78

They should seriously sign this black guy from the Enzo promo.


----------



## Amber B

WORLDSTAR.
I can't :lmao


----------



## Brye

The salon segment was so damn funny. I hate that they cut out Enzo's reaction to the poodle hair falling off though.

Also, Enzo kinda looks like Brian Wilson.


----------



## wkc_23

SAWFT!!


----------



## El Capitano

SWAFT!!!!


----------



## JamesK

Oh god.. :lmao :lmao

Sawfttttt!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99

That was a DX-esque style skit. Hunter, we know whatcha doin


----------



## Snapdragon

This theme song

Legit GOAT


----------



## Lok

SAWFT!


----------



## Klorel

The Titantron lol


----------



## Phillies3:16

These fucking guys are amazing


----------



## wkc_23

HOW U DOIN?!


----------



## Vic Capri

I don't like either of these guys. :lol

- Vic


----------



## Natsuke

GOATS. SO GOAT!


----------



## Brye

Goddamn Enzo is great. Big Cass is a great sidekick.


----------



## kokepepsi

so New Jersey new age outlaws

I like it


----------



## TheeJayBee

Enzo. What a smack-talker!


----------



## Amber B

Mouch.


----------



## hou713

Legit star in the ring right now


----------



## Amber B

Frosted dips. :lmao
Yas


----------



## Srdjan99

This is surely going to be entertaining :mark:


----------



## JamesK

Kid Cash :lmao :lmao.. I love that guy!!


----------



## Amber B

Drake!


----------



## almostfamous

Lol


----------



## TripleG

A Bob and a Weave? lol.


----------



## wkc_23

Your options are down to..........0 OPTIONS :lmao


----------



## TheManof1000post

Just tuned in. Has KENTA or Steen debuted yet?


----------



## Phillies3:16

I hope these guys translate well to the main roster. Unlike Adam rose and Bo dallas


----------



## almostfamous

TheManof1000post said:


> Just tuned in. Has KENTA or Steen debuted yet?


Nope just Baron Corbin.


----------



## Lok

Sssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwffftttt!


----------



## barnesk9

Enzo is fucking amazing on the Mic


----------



## El Capitano

These guys... these guys just crack me up. Fucking stars in the making :enzo


----------



## Ham and Egger

Lefort got his Saiyan Battle Armor on! :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Get Renee off commentary...


----------



## Brye

Phillies3:16 said:


> I hope these guys translate well to the main roster. Unlike Adam rose and Bo dallas


I think Bo translated well. Just don't think WWE has been using him as heavily as they could.


----------



## Srdjan99

Here they go


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Enzo could be the rare main event babyface manager. Put him with someone like Cesaro and watch the money come in.


----------



## TheManof1000post

almostfamous said:


> Nope just Baron Corbin.



Thank you. 

Not sure who that is. About to do some googling


----------



## Amber B

Stop, Renee.


----------



## JamesK

That's why NXT is amazing.. They have so many talents and they use them 100% correct..


----------



## DoubtGin

I think they'll be midcard at best, but it's really fun watching them.


----------



## Necramonium

Rofl @ Enzo dancing on Sylvester's back. XD:


----------



## Hirstwah23

Enzo has unbelievable charisma, an absolute natural on the mic. SAAAAAWFT :mark:


----------



## cavs25

TheManof1000post said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Not sure who that is. About to do some googling


Just re-watch his debut it's worth it.


----------



## Brye

Enzo is the kind of guy that could do the talk show gimmick on WWE TV and never get old.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Enzo is so awesome.


----------



## cmiller4642

So Enzo= Santino 2.0?


----------



## BornBad

Close the stream..... Corbin stole the show.


----------



## Phillies3:16

TheManof1000post said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Not sure who that is. About to do some googling


He huge. Could get in a little better shape but a big man nonetheless


----------



## barnesk9

How would this place react if Sami Zayn won the title tonight and Kevin Steen attacked him afterward???


----------



## Flashyelbow

cmiller4642 said:


> So Enzo= Santino 2.0?



Nope big differences, for one Enzo is entertaining.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye

Hey WWE Raw/SD writers/producers, notice how the matches on this show have actual meaning?


----------



## cmiller4642

Flashyelbow said:


> Nope big differences, for one Enzo is entertaining.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


In Vince McMahon's eyes he's probably Santino 2.0


----------



## PunkShoot

Anybody else think Big Cass looks and has a similar presence to Kevin Nash when he debuted


----------



## Phillies3:16

barnesk9 said:


> How would this place react if Sami Zayn won the title tonight and Kevin Steen attacked him afterward???


Id love that. Those two have some of the greatest matches I've ever seen. They could main event any wwe PPV and steal the show IMO


----------



## TheeJayBee

Enzo would be superb on the main roster. Imagine him getting on the mic in front of a few thousand...that would be serious, haha.


----------



## Srdjan99

Well this is not a techincal classic, but it;s not bad either. Good bout


----------



## wkc_23

I really liked that intro. :ass


----------



## Flashyelbow

cmiller4642 said:


> In Vince McMahon's eyes he's probably Santino 2.0



Who cares about Vince he hasn't had a good idea since the 80's.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye

BADA BOOM, REALEST GUY IN THE ROOM


----------



## El Capitano

Decent match for what it was.


----------



## Lok

Sawft!


----------



## TripleG

Sylvester getting shaved!


----------



## PunkShoot

this should be hilarious


----------



## DoubtGin

Match was average, but I didn't expect that much from it anyways. It's only for comedy and it is succeeding.


----------



## cmiller4642

Flashyelbow said:


> Who cares about Vince he hasn't had a good idea since the 80's.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But he's the boss and he'll probably fuck this guy up


----------



## barnesk9

I really expected Enzo to lose considering that half of his hair is cut off already, I'm definitely not upset that he won tho, how could I be?


----------



## Bullydully

Shit match, but Enzo is awesome.


----------



## Srdjan99

TO THE CHAIR


----------



## Flashyelbow

cmiller4642 said:


> But he's the boss and he'll probably fuck this guy up



Not unless Vince retires.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger

And Marcus is the one that takes the L! :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon

THAT BOOT


----------



## witchblade000

Nice Dudley Boyz reference.


----------



## wkc_23

GET DA BUCKET!!..He said that dudley style :lmao


----------



## Necramonium

Holy shit. Team 3D reference. ENZO! GET THE BUCKET!


----------



## RiverFenix

Matches have been lacking so far to say the least.


----------



## Vårmakos

Sylvester Lefort has no future in WWE. Why even bother signing someone like that.


----------



## Batz

Fun stuff :lol

and what a big boot!


----------



## El Capitano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Matches have been lacking so far to say the least.


Best is yet to come


----------



## Snapdragon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Matches have been lacking so far to say the least.


Are we watching the same show?


----------



## Brye

Not a great match but fun segment.


----------



## wkc_23

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Matches have been lacking so far to say the least.


That tag match was pretty good.


----------



## cavs25

PunkShoot said:


> Anybody else think Big Cass looks and has a similar presence to Kevin Nash when he debuted


Absolutely. He looks like Kevin Nash with Edge's face.


----------



## Necramonium

Wait, so they won the hair match, and nobody is getting his hair cut...fpalm


----------



## hou713

Enzo is really gonna be a star. He'll be really over as a face or a heel .


----------



## obby

Renee better not try any banter during the main event.


----------



## witchblade000

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Matches have been lacking so far to say the least.


Better than what we see on Raw every week.


----------



## barnesk9

This is the same person that was Mike Dalton, It goes to show you that a character can actually make a person


----------



## PunkShoot

Enzo can't wrestle serious matches, but he would make a great comedy match type situation.

Or better yet, he needs to be a Manager.


----------



## Brye

MTVDTH said:


> Sylvester Lefort has no future in WWE. Why even bother signing someone like that.


Need people to lose too though. He's got a low ceiling but you can't have every guy on the roster with the same ceiling or there'd be problems.


----------



## almostfamous

UGGO HOBBIT NATTIESHUSBAND


----------



## wkc_23

obby said:


> Renee better not try any banter during the main event.


It's Renee, so I wouldn't doubt it.

She's the cancer of the commentary.


----------



## Srdjan99

Can't wait for Sami;s promo


----------



## Ham and Egger

"Every outfit that I wear matches.... gold" :lol :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire

Oh my gosh Tyler Breeze is amazing. #Nattie's Husband lol


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

It's not like a Frenchman to run away is it?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Such a great gimmick. Tyler is awesome.


----------



## A PG Attitude

witchblade000 said:


> Better than what we see on Raw every week.


Now you're just being an NXT mark, none of the matches have stood out yet, we get better matches on Raw every week.


----------



## x78

MTVDTH said:


> Sylvester Lefort has no future in WWE. Why even bother signing someone like that.


He's a really solid manager. Not sure why they're not still using him in that role.


----------



## wkc_23

That fatal 4 way is gonna be worth the wait. That has MOTY candidate written all over it.


----------



## Necramonium

Kenta time?:mark:


----------



## cavs25

There are so many great things Raw can copy from NXT...I just don't get this company sometimes.


----------



## Flashyelbow

A PG Attitude said:


> Now you're just being an NXT mark, none of the matches have stood out yet, we get better matches on Raw every week.



Ha get out of here then.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ThunderAngel

KENTA time??


----------



## Batz

Kenta time


----------



## witchblade000

I think Kenta is next.


----------



## Brye

KENTA time?!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Regal!


----------



## El Capitano

Regal!!! KENTA!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Frico

Regal to introduce Kenta?


----------



## TheeJayBee

KE...KENTA TIMEEEEEEEEEEE! :mark:


----------



## JamesK

Regal :mark: :mark:

Kenta is coming :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire

I love Regal!


----------



## Vic Capri

Holy shit, Jojo's still employed?

- Vic


----------



## Necramonium

A PG Attitude said:


> Now you're just being an NXT mark, none of the matches have stood out yet, we get better matches on Raw every week.


Now you are just being a RAW mark, the only match that was good on Raw was actually the NXT match. :


----------



## cavs25

Oh shit!!!!


----------



## wkc_23

KENTAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Been waiting for this, for a long time now.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

MTVDTH said:


> Sylvester Lefort has no future in WWE. Why even bother signing someone like that.


What? Lefort is great. He's used as a jobber but he's very good.


----------



## barnesk9

KENTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire

I'm actually quite excited about Kenta, I keep hearing good things about him.


----------



## TripleG

Did Flair no show? I thought he was supposed to introduce Kenta.


----------



## Frico

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lok

Time for Kenta!


----------



## obby

Biggest international signing ever? IDK about that.


----------



## Snapdragon

TripleG said:


> Did Flair no show? I thought he was supposed to introduce Kenta.



Couldnt make it 

Was supposed to be Hogan


----------



## wkc_23

YOSHI TATSU :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa

KENTAAAAAAAA!!!! :mark:


----------



## Amber B

Dat theme though :ass


----------



## El Capitano

:mark: :mark: Actually don't mind his theme song


----------



## JamesK

AWESOME THEMEEEEEE!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheeJayBee

Imagine if KENTA and Regal got into it. Ends up in KENTA vs. Regal in Regal's final match. Fantasy booking, but that would be crazy.


----------



## Necramonium

Why is in his suit? I thought he would wrestle today?


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is some BOSS theme music right here! bama


----------



## obby

wkc_23 said:


> YOSHI TATSU :lmao :lmao :lmao


It's obviously Funaki Michinoku.


----------



## barnesk9

obby said:


> Biggest international signing ever? IDK about that.


It is


----------



## Snapdragon

DAT THEME MUSIC


----------



## Vårmakos

KENTA is the biggest international signing EVER? lolk


----------



## A PG Attitude

Flashyelbow said:


> Ha get out of here then.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why? I watch NXt every week, I'm just not a delusional mark. The matches haven't been anything special so far so why act like they are.


----------



## Frico

"GTS" chant. 

BUT THAT ENTRANCE.


----------



## Flashyelbow

MTVDTH said:


> KENTA is the biggest international signing EVER? lolk



Who is then?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot

lmfao WHAT!


----------



## TripleG

Lets see if Steen or Devitt come out.


----------



## Amber B

They're "whating" him. These motherfuckers.


----------



## ToddTheBod

What the hell is up with KENTA's hair?


----------



## Srdjan99

Well I can understand everything


----------



## Snapdragon

MTVDTH said:


> KENTA is the biggest international signing EVER? lolk


The only one bigger is Mistico.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Thank you to tripre h and hurk hogan


----------



## barnesk9

I don't like it but I guess I can get with the new name


----------



## wkc_23

KENTA's theme is bomb. I like it.


----------



## Flashyelbow

A PG Attitude said:


> Why? I watch NXt every week, I'm just not a delusional mark. The matches haven't been anything special so far so why act like they are.



I really enjoyed the tag match and Enzo's while not the best carried a storyline well.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25

The changed the fucking name????


----------



## PunkShoot

hideo is a sick name also


----------



## El Capitano

Motherfuckers changed his name fpalm


----------



## Brye

Would have liked KENTA to stay but I'm fine with the one given.


----------



## kokepepsi

Well fuck you vince


----------



## witchblade000

WTF? The Ascension!


----------



## Vårmakos

Flashyelbow said:


> Who is then?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I would say Prince Devitt or Mistico. NOAH is little leagues compared to NJPW.


----------



## RiverFenix

Hideo Itami


----------



## Ham and Egger

WTF?????????????????? WHY DA NAME CHANGE?


----------



## BornBad

HIDEO ITAMI 

:maury


----------



## TripleG

Through the Japanese, I was like "Huh?" but then he said "This is dream come true!"

Yup, heard that.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Suck it truk83.


----------



## ToddTheBod

He literally just changed his name with no mention as to why? Lol.


----------



## Snapdragon

MTVDTH said:


> I would say Prince Devitt or Mistico. NOAH is little leagues compared to NJPW.


Mistico
Kenta
Devitt

Is what I'd rank it


----------



## kendalag

Kenta isn't good enough ... how pathetic of WWE.


----------



## Flashyelbow

MTVDTH said:


> I would say Prince Devitt or Mistico. NOAH is little leagues compared to NJPW.



It is lower league but KENTA already made a name for himself in his career where it didn't matter where he was he was already well known.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby

Who is his new name tribute to?


----------



## Lok

Kenta gonna' kick some heads in!


----------



## TripleG

Hideo Itami? Whoa! Name that doesn't sound stupid!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Guess that mean steen is getting a name change too


----------



## Klorel

He took out the Ascension on his own and asked for more :mark:


----------



## Batz

Great theme, I don't get the name change, still awesome segment!


----------



## wkc_23

Don't piss KENTA off.


----------



## Srdjan99

What a badass debut


----------



## Flashyelbow

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Suck it truk83.



Calm down bud.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesK

Like a fucking boss


----------



## Brye

Holy shit he's such a badass. The idea of Itami/Kidd blows my mind.


----------



## kendalag

It's so dumb, these fans are just gonna chant Kenta anyway.


----------



## El Capitano

Well there goes my hopes that Steen and Devitt keep their names then


----------



## Roman Empire

Looks like Hideo is here to play. I like what I see so far!


----------



## Ham and Egger

So his inspiration is Hideo Kojima?


----------



## Marcos 25063

KENTA :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi

k that was badass


----------



## cavs25

Kenta is going to need a good manager.


----------



## Mr. I

Why not like, Kenta Itami? 

But a great debut.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I dig his new name.


----------



## Necramonium

Ah, the piss/get a snack match is next, Mojo Rawley vs Bull(shit) Dempsey.


----------



## PunkShoot

I told you guys, Kenta looks like a god damn Yakuza boss.

Fucking nuts


----------



## Vic Capri

Fuck you, WWE. His God damn name is KENTA! 

- Vic


----------



## RiverFenix

Steen will be renamed Pierre Poutine.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

Hideo Itami? Not too bad. I wish he picked something that started with a K, though.



NastyYaffa said:


> I dig his new name.


Looks like you got to change your sig.


----------



## Snapdragon

kendalag said:


> It's so dumb, these fans are just gonna chant Kenta anyway.


Itami is easy to chant


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Hideo Itami! 

Smark Meltdown! :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

This match is gonna suck ass. I hate MoJo.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Badass debut. Not a fan of the name change, but at least it's not a TERRIBLE name. Worried as to what Steen and Devitts new names are going to be now. :\

Ah yes.. BULL.. Mojo.. Bathroom break!


----------



## TheeJayBee

Hideo Itami? I can get behind that name. I can understand them not wanting to keep the name KENTA, but at least they came up for some reasoning behind him changing his name.


----------



## ThunderAngel

lol so the fans keep chanting KENTA, thats going to be fun.


----------



## TJQ

Alright, that was fucking awesome. I've been having a blast watching this show :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot

LMFAO CROWD WAS CHANTING SHIT AFTER BULL LOL


----------



## TripleG

Bull Dempsey! 

Kimm yourself a little bitch!


----------



## DoubtGin

GET HYPED

lol no


----------



## Amber B

:jaydamn
This match is a lose lose situation.


----------



## El Capitano

Fuck sake Rawley and Bull the two I least want to see right now


----------



## cavs25

Ithil said:


> Why not like, Kenta Itami?
> 
> But a great debut.


It makes too much sense :curry2


----------



## jcmmnx

cavs25 said:


> Kenta is going to need a good manager.


He's already better on the mic than Reigns. Kenta(fuck off with that name change) has tons of in ring charisma that will help him connect with the fans.


----------



## Snapdragon

WE WANT STEEN CHANTS 

i can't right now


----------



## THANOS

Hideo Itami fpalm fpalm fpalm. Well I was wrong, and this is bullshit.


----------



## Necramonium

That outfit that Mojo is wearing is probably very handy when jogging when its dark.


----------



## DoubtGin

Were they chanting "We Want Steen"?


----------



## Vårmakos

so hype for hideo kojima's debut


----------



## Marcos 25063

Burial :lol :lol


----------



## obby

I missed the entire match :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs


----------



## dan the marino

The big shovel in the front row. :lol


----------



## Batz

Well at least it was short.


----------



## Marv95

Stupid, unnecessary name change. Pathetic.


----------



## wkc_23

:lmao 

Get REKT MoJo.


----------



## Frico

MOJO DESTROYED AGAIN. :lmao:lmao

Thank you.


----------



## Brye

Best thing that could ever happen to that match.


----------



## PunkShoot

This guy fucking sucks


----------



## TripleG

Bull Dempsey fucking rules!


----------



## jcmmnx

Mojo is the biggest pussy ever he gets pinned by the weakest shit lol.


----------



## Amber B

So that just happened.


----------



## Phillies3:16

I don't get why they keep letting guys do that headbutt


----------



## El Capitano

Fucking squashed Rawley! You still hyped son?


----------



## Bullydully

3rd shit match in a row.


----------



## Lok

quick beatdown


----------



## PunkShoot

Anybody else see that big botch? Fucking bloodied Hype man, bullshit


----------



## TheeJayBee

I don't mind Bull Dempsey. I haven't really seen him as it's been a few of months now since I last watched NXT, but he doesn't seem as bad as what I have heard. Mojo is very, very green still.


----------



## funnyfaces1

What the hell that was actually not bad.


----------



## dan the marino

These two :lmao


----------



## Brye

Hey Raw producers, notice how the camera didn't shake everywhere in that backstage segment?


----------



## TripleG

"Seein' is believin'. It's like that sasquatch thing you told me about!" 

Fucking lolz! I could just listen to Enzo talk for an hour straight.


----------



## Batz

He ain't got no eyebrows! :lol


----------



## wkc_23

:LOL :LOL :LOL

MY GOD DAMN SIDES.

I love Enzo so much.


----------



## Necramonium

Enzo is so goddamn hilarious when he is pissed an dancing around like he is getting electrocuted. XD:


----------



## Marcos 25063

:lol :lol


----------



## Klorel

I went down to get some food, what did I miss?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Louie looks like fucking robocop! :lmao


----------



## JamesK

B-A-W-L-D! BAWWWWWWWWLD!


----------



## Amber B

BAWLD.


----------



## Batz

JamesK said:


> B-A-W-L-D! BAWWWWWWWWLD!


:clap


----------



## Lok

BAWLD!


----------



## PunkShoot

This fucking theme song is so good LOL


----------



## ToddTheBod

Why would buzzfeed give a shit about someone getting their head shaved in 2014?


----------



## Sarcasm1

Steen and Devitt mention


----------



## Frico

Lets go Bayley.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Bayley :banderas


----------



## BornBad

poor girl in he front row.... I feel her pain


----------



## NastyYaffa

This has potential!

Let's go Bayley!


----------



## wkc_23

Charlotte is gonna lose. She's coming on that main roster.


----------



## Phillies3:16

It's always sunny music haha


----------



## Markus123

Enzo is my favourite person at the moment.


----------



## Brye

Dunno if this will be better than Paige/Emma, Paige/Summer and Charlotte/Natalya but it should be good.


----------



## witchblade000

I wish I could be Bailey's man.


----------



## PunkShoot

The funny thing is, everybody is gonna chant his name Kenta.

The name is so easy to chant, and remember. Has a good ring to it also.

Hideo Itami Is a good name no doubt, but Kenta is just better


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Awesome that they played music from It's Always Sunny


----------



## Vic Capri

Neville or Charlotte will retain. I don't see all 3 titles changing hands.



> I don't want to see this stranger bald, I want to see the guy who lost the match bald.


That's WCW for you.

- Vic


----------



## obby

Why passively mention superstars that have yet to debut?


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## RiverFenix

Zayn still gets Ole sing along chants, Kenta is gonna be called Kenta by the crowd. 

On a side, huge bait and switch with LeFort not losing his hair.


----------



## Brye

Charlotte reminds me of a better version of Michelle McCool.

Also Bayley rocks.


----------



## witchblade000

New theme.


----------



## Necramonium

HBK Bayley. :


----------



## Batz

GOAT entrance.


----------



## PunkShoot

wtf is baley wearing


----------



## Amber B

Short Bus Shorty with dat Macho Man Realness.


----------



## Lok

:lol


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Bailey vs Roxanne Modafferi feud please.


----------



## barnesk9

Brye said:


> Charlotte reminds me of a better version of Michelle McCool.
> 
> Also Bayley rocks.


Better Wrestler but not as good looking


----------



## x78

obby said:


> Why passively mention superstars that have yet to debut?


Because Renee has no fucking idea what she's doing on commentary. Booth would legit be better with just Saxton and Phillips.


----------



## dan the marino

Bailey rocking the Macho Man streamers, OH YEAAAAAAA!


----------



## wkc_23

Fucking awesome entrance.


----------



## kokepepsi

this chick stealing everyones gimmick
:ti
That entrance and attire was like warrior+macho+shawn+bret


----------



## Ham and Egger

I wonder who's gonna carry who in this match?


----------



## autechrex

Why must Vince have complete control and own ll the names? So dumb to change a guy's name this late in his career. Especially when it's his ACTUAL name.


----------



## Necramonium

Charlotte really has no ass at all does she...


----------



## Phillies3:16

It's pretty sweet how they have a screen literally on the one side of the ring. Never noticed it before


----------



## RCSheppy

Bayley is a strange looking human being...


----------



## Markus123

TripleG said:


> "Seein' is believin'. It's like that sasquatch thing you told me about!"
> 
> Fucking lolz! I could just listen to Enzo talk for an hour straight.


That line made me lol!


----------



## Vic Capri

> To be The Woman, you got to beat The Woman. WOO!


 - "The Nature Girl" Charlotte Flair


----------



## PunkShoot

Charlotte would be so much better looking if her attire had Knee high socks.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

bayley better win. Charlotte is terrible.


----------



## wkc_23

RCSheppy said:


> Bayley is a strange looking human being...


She's adorable.


----------



## barnesk9

Bayley's attire is awesome because you can tell it was inspired by some greats like Savage and HBK


----------



## Batz

wkc_23 said:


>


:bow


----------



## Phillies3:16

I don't like when second/third/etc generation wrestlers ride the coattails of the relative before them. Like Charlotte woo-ing. I get you're a flair but make a name for yourself. Don't use your dads shit


----------



## Amber B

Oh my god shut up Renee.


----------



## Ham and Egger

kokepepsi said:


> this chick stealing everyones gimmick
> :ti
> That entrance and attire was like warrior+macho+shawn+bret


At least she's stealing from the best! :


----------



## DoubtGin

Match would have been finished by now if it was on RAW.


----------



## Necramonium

PunkShoot said:


> Charlotte would be so much better looking if her attire had Knee high socks.


Those short tiny shorts or trunks or whatever really made her hips look so ackward and her ass being not there.


----------



## PunkShoot

I dono, maybe I am weird, but I don't find Charlotte good looking what so ever.

She needs sluttier ring attire imo


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Phillies3:16 said:


> I don't like when second/third/etc generation wrestlers ride the coattails of the relative before them. Like Charlotte woo-ing. I get you're a flair but make a name for yourself. Don't use your dads shit


it happens because she's not talented enough to do it on her own.


----------



## barnesk9

Charlotte looks like Ric Flair, it's really weird


----------



## El Capitano

PunkShoot said:


> I dono, maybe I am weird, but I don't find Charlotte good looking what so ever.
> 
> She needs sluttier ring attire imo


Same way too manly for my tastes


----------



## DoubtGin

PunkShoot said:


> She needs sluttier ring attire imo


bullshit

--

Match is good so far.


----------



## PunkShoot

So apparently Charlotte only shows up on PPVs.


----------



## Ham and Egger

PunkShoot said:


> I dono, maybe I am weird, but I don't find Charlotte good looking what so ever.
> 
> She needs sluttier ring attire imo


She's wearing next to nothing... you want here to wrestle in a g-string?


----------



## barnesk9

El Capitano said:


> Same way too manly for my tastes


She needs an attire where she can wear hip pads because her lack of hips and ass make her attire look really weird


----------



## Vårmakos

figure 4 face humps


----------



## PunkShoot

Ham and Egger said:


> She's wearing next to nothing... you want here to wrestle in a g-string?


I dono, Maybe something softer on her knees to make her long legs sexier. Similar to what Kibler did (even tho her ass was amazing).

Knee high socks with patterns. Cover her hips and ass, and show everything else, imo would be a good look


----------



## kokepepsi

I'm sorry but that bayley has got the best ass ever
God damn
:banderas


----------



## Necramonium

Whats with all these roll-ups, dont tell me the match will end in this way.


----------



## obby

Bayley :ass


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Ham and Egger said:


> She's wearing next to nothing... you want here to wrestle in a g-string?


I don't want her wrestling at all.


----------



## TripleG

Good match going here. I like CHarlotte's style.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

that thing under Charlottes lip is distracting. is it a mole or piercing? I want to rip it off.


----------



## barnesk9

Bayley with this mean streak in the ring is kinda cool


----------



## Srdjan99

THIS IS AWESOME. COME ON BAYLEY


----------



## Vic Capri

Waiting for Charlotte to pull the tights!


----------



## PunkShoot

Nice one Bailey


----------



## El Capitano

Good match so far.


----------



## Sarcasm1

great match so far


----------



## Marcos 25063

Great match


----------



## wkc_23

FRANKENSTEINER!! :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

That roll up into the turnbuckle was SICK!!!!!!!


----------



## Batz

Awesome match. Great story telling, psychology, and wrestling!


----------



## TripleG

Yeah Bayley!!!!


----------



## Necramonium

Damumn, Bayley whipped against that turnbuckle.


----------



## El Capitano

That was nasty :jay


----------



## barnesk9

Pretty good match there


----------



## PunkShoot

Was that a fucking frankensteiner?


----------



## Lok

Damn!


----------



## Flashyelbow

PunkShoot said:


> Was that a fucking frankensteiner?



Yes it was.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000

FUCK!


----------



## wkc_23

Softest moonsault ever.


----------



## dan the marino

That actually made me jump a bit.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Lands. On. Her. Feet. First. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Marcos 25063

well... that was nasty


----------



## DoubtGin

Finally you actually talk about the match .

Great match.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

what a terrible moonsault.


----------



## obby

What are you doing in a ref shirt Drake, ffs

Good match, horrid moonsault botch


----------



## Batz

Good match, good finish (kinda awkward moonsault). Both looked amazing!


----------



## TripleG

BAYLEY KICKED OUT!!!


----------



## Vic Capri

Let's give a big one: *WOO!!!*


----------



## El Capitano

God damn it I wanted Bayley to win


----------



## Vårmakos

weak ranhei


----------



## almostfamous

Wait Drake Younger was the ref?


----------



## BornBad

moonsault looked incredible but connected nothing


----------



## Srdjan99

That's what I call a botched Moonsault


----------



## Amber B

Good damn match.


----------



## kokepepsi

Charlotte gets it
No shit being serious, she might be one of the best workers out of the entire WWE roster and that includes the guys.

Great stuff


----------



## Flashyelbow

almostfamous said:


> Wait Drake Younger was the ref?



Yeah that's drake.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa

Wrong winner


----------



## Spagett

cool stare down finish


----------



## Jerichoholic274

seriously wwe? awful decision.


----------



## TripleG

Awwwww...poor Bayley. 

Hell of a match though.


----------



## jcmmnx

Good match too bad that Charlotte didn't land the moonsalt flush. Bailey is the best baby face diva on either show. Whoever is the agent for NXT women's matches needs to be on the main roster.


----------



## almostfamous

Charlotte is better than 75% of male wrestlers already.


----------



## obby

Oh shit, face turn


----------



## PunkShoot

Every NXT PPV had great Diva's matches. Not to mention Paige and Emma


----------



## Flashyelbow

Jerichoholic274 said:


> seriously wwe? awful decision.



Best decision.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BornBad

What a shit ending....


----------



## Finlay12

Spagett said:


> cool stare down finish



Spooked by Spaghett!


----------



## witchblade000

Charlotte face turn?


----------



## wkc_23

Face turn


----------



## Brye

Charlotte is good. (Y)

Move Paige, Summer, Emma, AJ and Fox down to NXT and have the divas wrestle down there where it's taken seriously.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So Charlotte has two 4 star matches this year! I guess she has potential to be as good as her dad!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

and now they're turning her face? why can't wwe realise Charlotte is terrible?


----------



## PunkShoot

I liked her as a heel, why turn her face. dumb imo


----------



## TripleG

Awwwww, dat faceturn.


----------



## El Capitano

almostfamous said:


> Charlotte is better than 75% of male wrestlers already.


She *really* isn't


----------



## obby

Has to be a new nxt champ now.

SAMI ZAYN NAO


----------



## BornBad

charlottewinslol :cena


----------



## x78

Weak ass face turn, Charlotte is so much better as a heel.

Charlotte haters can suck it BTW.


----------



## PunkShoot

Sami Zayn needs to be on the main roster, giving him the NXT title is dumb.

Give it to Breeze


----------



## NastyYaffa

LET'S GO ZAYN! :mark:


----------



## dan the marino

Hmmm. I liked Charlotte as a face, not too sure how necessary this turn was but we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Lok

Zayn!


----------



## Bullydully

Shit moonsault and and awful finish. Wasn't great tbh.


----------



## PunkShoot

Nobody is hating on Charlotte. She is very talented, and she does some nice moves. But she looks like a fucking man. And she needs to find some way to make her look sexier or she will NEVER get over in the WWE.


----------



## Brye

Jerichoholic274 said:


> and now they're turning her face? why can't wwe realise Charlotte is terrible?


I dunno man, she just had a very good match, had a very good match against Natalya and a pretty good one against Summer in the course of like 2 months.


----------



## Stanford

TripleG said:


> Awwwww, dat faceturn.


Don't think so. Just a little respect shown. I imagine she will be the tweeter in a feud between the 3. Bayley probably wins the title next special event.


----------



## wkc_23

Bullydully said:


> Shit moonsault and and awful finish. Wasn't great tbh.


Best match of the night, so far. It was a good match man, don't know what you're seeing.

Only thing I didn't like was the face turn. She needs to stay heel.


----------



## El Capitano

Zayn has really bulked up since he's been with with the WWE


----------



## Necramonium

I have no idea why, but the champions in WWE really hold their titles way too long these days, Charlotte has already been champ since early may.


----------



## JamesK

Sami with dat operation IV T-shirt !!


----------



## Marcos 25063

This is gonna be... Gonna be ugly people


----------



## Batz

KENTA or now known as Hideo Itami making his in-ring debut next week on NXT? :mark::mark:


----------



## TripleG

Zayn or Breeze to win the title. 

Come on!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

PunkShoot said:


> Nobody is hating on Charlotte. She is very talented, and she does some nice moves. But she looks like a fucking man. And she needs to find some way to make her look sexier or she will NEVER get over in the WWE.


She really isn't that talented. The only reason she got over on nxt was because nattie carried her and flair is her daddy.


----------



## DoubtGin

KENTA wrestling already at the next tapings :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

In ring debut, next week :mark:


----------



## witchblade000

Wow, this match gonna be almost 25 min. Nice.


----------



## Brye

Fatal Four Way is looking better and better by the second. HYPED


----------



## Srdjan99

Wow this is going to be like 30 minutes long. AWESOME :mark:


----------



## Lok

FF4way!


----------



## JamesK

If Sami doesn't win this call him up to the main roster pleaseee..


----------



## dan the marino

Here we go! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

MOTY candidate, coming up!


----------



## Batz

30+ minutes for the main event? Thank you, HHH. :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lok

Here's Zayn!


----------



## Marcos 25063

C'mon Zayn...


----------



## Srdjan99

My money are on Zayn here


----------



## Spagett

Finlay12 said:


> Spooked by Spaghett!


hi my names spagett, i do parties


----------



## Jerichoholic274

how fucking awesome would it be if Zayn wins, and mid-celebration, the lights go out. When they come back up, Steen is in the ring, and he runs over Zayn, setting up Zayn's first feud.


----------



## Brye

Rooting for Kidd. However I'd gladly accept any of them winning.


----------



## barnesk9

Loving the resurgence of Tyson Kidd


----------



## cavs25

Why don't they let guys show this level of personality on the main roster?
Little things like a hoodie, and beats adds to characters.


----------



## Ham and Egger

It's Kidd's time NAO!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Kidd looks like a dweeb wearing those headphones go the ring


----------



## Batz

Anyone one can win tonight, it really doesn't matter. So pumped!


----------



## Brye

cavs25 said:


> Why don't they let guys show this level of personality on the main roster?
> Little things like a hoodie, and beats adds to characters.


Different writers/producers. These ones get it.


----------



## Amber B

Trollface and those headphones :lmao


----------



## Srdjan99

Come on Neville get out there, so we can get started


----------



## obby

I swear SZ's theme gets better every time I listen to it.


----------



## Devitt

Zayns time now!


----------



## Vic Capri

Kidd plugging those Beats by Dre.


----------



## El Capitano

Either Breeze or Zayn to win though I'm not fussed on who wins except Kidd


----------



## PunkShoot

Why does tyson kidd not sure some sort of Skater gimmick. Would be decent for his nerdy look


----------



## Phillies3:16

No one seems to care about Neville


----------



## wkc_23

No pop for neville lel.


----------



## Necramonium

you know, i think they really can fill a normal PPV sized venue instead of having these NXT PPV's at the same place as their normal NXT shows, but i think they will start to outshine the normal PPV's and Vince will be pissed. :


----------



## Srdjan99

I'm alright with anyone winning here, but I'm gonna be honest. I'm going to jump off the couch if Sami wins


----------



## Batz

PunkShoot said:


> Why does tyson kidd not sure some sort of Skater gimmick. Would be decent for his nerdy look


Because his current heel work is doing just fine.


----------



## TripleG

OK, I am hoping for a title change here. Lets go!


----------



## almostfamous

Go pumped!


----------



## PunkShoot

No pop cause Adrian Neville's Theme is awful, and has no pop factor in it


----------



## Brye

I like the way the NXT title looks. It's extremely different.


----------



## Batz

Brye said:


> I like the way the NXT title looks. It's extremely different.


Nice idea but looks very plastic.


----------



## witchblade000

Tyson's Chicken chant. Lol


----------



## x78

PunkShoot said:


> No pop cause Adrian Neville's Theme is awful, and has no pop factor in it


And because Neville is boring and stale as fuck.


----------



## El Capitano

Ole! Ole! Ole! Ole!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Was that chant "Tyson Kidd is nattys wife" ?


----------



## Vic Capri

OLE FTW!

- Vic


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Phillies3:16 said:


> Was that chant "Tyson Kidd is nattys wife" ?


"Tyson's chicken" / "Nattie's wife"


----------



## Batz

Took a selfie and then threw the phone. What a guy. :clap


----------



## Necramonium

This is not starting up good, boring actually. But than again, they need to conserve energy if they really are going for 30 min.


----------



## Brye

Tyson Kidd is literally Chris Davis.


----------



## Srdjan99

I wish I could throw Iphones away like that


----------



## wkc_23

Dat selfie was awesome :lmao


----------



## TripleG

I like the idea of more Zayn/Breeze singles matches.


----------



## wkc_23

Necramonium said:


> This is not starting up good, boring actually.


Dude, it just started. C'mon..... fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger

This feels like No Mercy where me and my buds would brawl all outside to try and not get pinned! :lol


----------



## TripleG

I want Breeze to kick Kidd's fucking head off for ruining his title match with Neville. 

#StillRealtoMeDamnIt


----------



## PunkShoot

What an idiot calling him Natties husband


----------



## Brye

Divide & conquer strategy?


----------



## El Capitano

Nattie's better :ti


----------



## DoubtGin

merciless crowd :lol


----------



## Batz

Brye said:


> Divide & conquer strategy?


Don't let Neville get any offense strategy. :lol


----------



## nick05_hatch3

Am i the only one who feels the talent of NXT could easily swap places with the main roster in WWE? I'd rather watch a ppv with this as the main event than what we normally get. Or maybe Triple H needs to have more control of the main roster, he seems to take wrestling way more seriously.


----------



## PunkShoot

Awful match so far


----------



## Brye

Tyson Kidd, heat machine.


----------



## DoubtGin

Neville :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Ham and Egger

PENALTY KICK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Necramonium

Lol, slap fight.


----------



## TheeJayBee

Don't understand why people don't like Tyson Kidd down here on NXT. I think he's improved by leaps and bounds. He's running shit in the ring right now, playing the heel role very well.


----------



## Brye

nick05_hatch3 said:


> Am i the only one who feels the talent of NXT could easily swap places with the main roster in WWE? I'd rather watch a ppv with this as the main event than what we normally get. Or *maybe Triple H needs to have more control of the main roster,* he seems to take wrestling way more seriously.


Yes please. Want that to happen so bad.

Main roster is good, but they have morons writing it.


----------



## [email protected]

Match is starting to heat up. I like that. They let it start slow and they are building it. No reason to rush it with all the time they have. That kick on the apron was dope.


----------



## x78

Get Kidd out of the ring FFS. Nobody wants to see this guy.


----------



## barnesk9

Neville wins this match and the next special event leads to Zayn Neville 1 on 1


----------



## witchblade000

That was badass.


----------



## PunkShoot

SICKkkkkk


----------



## DoubtGin

Solid match so far. I like it.


----------



## wkc_23

This shall be epic.


----------



## [email protected]

This is wrestling chant. Music to my ears


----------



## obby

TARZAN KIDD


----------



## El Capitano

Botch wtf happened there


----------



## PunkShoot

Huge botch


----------



## DoubtGin

that looked like an amazing spot but they botched it :/


----------



## Vårmakos

that botchery


----------



## wkc_23

Botch, sadly.


----------



## PunkShoot

2 huge botches. Come on guys, damn 

jesus christ


----------



## [email protected]

wkc_23 said:


> Botch, sadly.


Eh Botches happen. They did a great job of taking it in stride without detracting from the match.


----------



## El Capitano

Super Tyler Breeze!!!! :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot

holy shit breeeeeeeeeze


----------



## wkc_23

Prince pretty :banderas


----------



## Vårmakos

BREEZE


----------



## Marcos 25063

this is awesome :mark:


----------



## witchblade000

WTF CM Punk chants? fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin

Breeze is awesome chants


----------



## cavs25

Holy shit


----------



## Batz

OH MY F*CK


----------



## Necramonium

That was a big ass powerbomb,


----------



## wkc_23

SICCCCCKKKKKKK :mark:


----------



## El Capitano

That was awesome


----------



## [email protected]

Hah. Awesome sell on that kick. Zayne folded up.


----------



## DemBoy

That shit was fucking awesome.


----------



## kendalag

'Have you ever seen that before'

... cue silence as it's a spot in most big 3 or 4 ways with smaller dudes.


----------



## JamesK

Sami will be ready to become the champion when Steen comes out and costs him tha match


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sami Zayn was having a Steve Austin moment just now! :lmao


----------



## Batz

Man Breeze losing his shit is hilarious and awesome!


----------



## Brye

I'm loving this match.


----------



## Amber B

I can't fucking deal.


----------



## DoubtGin

The crowd wants either Zayn or Breeze to win, as well.


----------



## El Capitano

Fucking awesome match :mark:


----------



## autechrex

Breeze is gonna win.


----------



## Brye

Zayn's selling. kada


----------



## DemBoy

Brye said:


> I'm loving this match.


It started out slow, but it has been quite entertaining so far.


----------



## DoubtGin

Brye said:


> Zayn's selling. kada


Seriously, I love him getting beaten up :lol


----------



## [email protected]

Hah. Neville heel turn. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Batz

Sami Zayn is a wrestling god... what a match!


----------



## El Capitano

Zayn nearly killing himself. This guy is just fucking amazing


----------



## Ham and Egger

This match is fucking BANANAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obby

CALL UP ZAYN


----------



## WhyTooJay

God damn this match is great.


----------



## [email protected]

That was a great match. Ain't mad at that. Not whatsoever.


----------



## Klorel

Amazing match, but Zayn should have won.


----------



## squeelbitch

great main event, great show


----------



## Necramonium

Really, he retains? Are you fucking kidding? Who booked this shit.


----------



## wkc_23

Thought Zayn had that one. Damn...

Still one hell of a fucking match, it did not disappoint. Loved it.


----------



## DoubtGin

Awesome match. They might go for Neville vs Zayn soon with a more heelish champion.


----------



## El Capitano

Man I am so fucking gutted for Zayn what storytelling. These guys just tore it up


----------



## Srdjan99

Well fuck.. I wanted Zayn to win . Still an amazing match, GOAT FATAL 4 WAY


----------



## Marcos 25063

that was a great match


----------



## witchblade000

What a match that was!


----------



## autechrex

I guess he's a heel now.


----------



## Vårmakos

was that a heel turn or just a 'desperation move'?


----------



## DemBoy

Fuck, that was a good match. I was hoping for a title change, but whatever that shit was awesome.


----------



## TJQ

Holy fuck that match was fucking awesome.


----------



## Tommy-V

Great match. Surprised Neville retained.


----------



## Insomnia

Good match, but Zayn should of won lol. :clap


----------



## Batz

Great match! What story-telling from all of them especially by Zayn and Breeze. Not upset at all that Neville retained, Zayn clearly is next in line. Awesome NXT PPV, really enjoyed it! :clap


----------



## Vic Capri

- Vic


----------



## almostfamous

That was amazing!


----------



## Brye

Necramonium said:


> Really, he retains? Are you fucking kidding? Who booked this shit.


what?

Did you not see how they just set up what will be an amazing Zayn/Neville feud for the next show. Completely necessary for Neville to win.


----------



## dukenukem3do

Great Match


----------



## JamesK

Now that. THAT. Was a fucking awesome match


----------



## The True Believer

Glad Neville retained. Save a Zayn title win for a bigger occasion.


----------



## Phaedra

I need a cigarette after that match. Jesus that was crazy good. Nearly crying in behalf of Zayn  I love this guy. He and Neville are clearly main roster talent.


----------



## wkc_23

:banderas :banderas


----------



## Brye

Enjoyed the heck out of the match and the show as a whole. Great stuff. NXT gets it.


----------



## kokepepsi

Decent match


----------



## Stanford

Necramonium said:


> Really, he retains? Are you fucking kidding? Who booked this shit.


Someone who knows what they're doing. Bayley and Charlottes match was both great and set up a three way at the next special. The main event was great and set up Sami vs Neville at the next special. Both of those future matches will be better after what happened tonight.

Watch more wrestling.


----------



## PunkShoot

That was a great match, but man. They had two HUGE botches, on TWO HUGE spots.

Which sucks


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

If that doesn't get at least 4.5 stars from Meltzer, he needs to get his eyes checked. I don't even care that a few spots were botched. That was awesome.


----------



## wkc_23

Brye said:


> what?
> 
> Did you not see how they just set up what will be an amazing Zayn/Neville feud for the next show. Completely necessary for Neville to win.


Those guys have had some classics back in the day. Their feud will indeed be badass :faint: :faint:


----------



## LKRocks

That was probably the best Fatal 4 Way I've ever seen in the WWE. NXT is fucking awesome.


----------



## Stanford

PunkShoot said:


> That was a great match, but man. They had two HUGE botches, on TWO HUGE spots.
> 
> Which sucks



Zomg, botches, bruh.


----------



## El Capitano

PunkShoot said:


> That was a great match, but man. They had two HUGE botches, on TWO HUGE spots.
> 
> Which sucks


And? It didn't affect the quality of the match at all and it was still outstanding regardless


----------



## [email protected]

Was fairly pleased from top to bottom of that card. I thought Kenta/Hideo Itami was gonna suck. It was actually very good. Dude has fire. The main event was immense.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a great show all around. Every match/segment had meaning behind it. Looking forward to seeing Hideo Kojima wrestle next!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## hou713

Great show, great main event. Neville winning was good, because it continues to get him & the Red Arrow over. When he drops it later it'll mean more.

Enzo was great, he's definitely gonna be a star, and I hope to see Sasha Banks get the Women's championship soon even though Bayley's probably getting it first.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

LKRocks said:


> That was probably the best Fatal 4 Way I've ever seen in the WWE. NXT is fucking awesome.


easily better than the wwewhc 4way from a couple months back.


----------



## Brye

Initial thought from me is ****1/4 for the fatal four way. Loved it. Zayn/Neville has legitimate potential to be a ***** match when it happens.

3rd best fatal four way after Backlash '07 and IYH Final Four.


----------



## Redzero

Awesome special.


----------



## Batz

Brye said:


> what?
> 
> Did you not see how they just set up what will be an amazing Zayn/Neville feud for the next show. Completely necessary for Neville to win.


Honestly. This match was about storytelling. Everyone looked great tonight, and the title prestige is just on another level right now in NXT. Zayn vs Neville is gonna be something special. :mark:


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Awesome match. I don't want to overlook Tyson Kidd and Tyler Breeze, because they're both awesome, but Zayn and Neville are just unbelievable. Sami has to be top 3 worldwide. What an amazing wrestler.


----------



## TheeJayBee

That was great. First time in a long time that WWE sucked me in. It made me believe - that is what wrestling is about: not your work rates and flashy moves, but the emotions that only great pro-wrestling can bring out. Great babyface performance from Zayn, Kidd was superb and the scene is set for Zayn vs. Neville at the next special. 

I've got a feeling people won't rate that match as highly as it deserves. MOTY contender. Everybody looked like a million dollars and the match was superb.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Great match!


----------



## DemBoy

El Capitano said:


> And? It didn't affect the quality of the match at all and it was still outstanding regardless


Yep. Complaining about botches in a great match is like complaining after sex with a hot girl because she didn't shaved.


----------



## Brye

PunkShoot said:


> That was a great match, but man. They had two HUGE botches, on TWO HUGE spots.
> 
> Which sucks


People still care if there's a couple botches in a 20+ minute match? Why dwell on the few seconds of bad?


----------



## EdinTampa

WWE RAW & Smackdown better up their game... it looks like NXT TOOK OVER That was as good as any Pay Per View and the price is better... only $9.99 a month.


----------



## WWE

NXT was this good? Might check it out on WWE Network sometime this weekend. Heck maybe even tomorrow.

(Y)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Good job, HHH.

Strong main event, great tag title match, great women's match, I don't know who Enzo Amore is but I like him and I even enjoyed the Baron Corbin squash.

Only low point was Bull vs. Mojo, as I heard too much bad about them.

I need to invest more time in NXT cuz this shit was tight.


----------



## autechrex

PunkShoot said:


> That was a great match, but man. They had two HUGE botches, on TWO HUGE spots.
> 
> Which sucks


Can someone name them? Wasn't fully paying attention until the end...

I saw the one where Nevile jumped on Zayn's shoulders and fell down though if that's one of them.


----------



## Brye

EdinTampa said:


> WWE RAW & Smackdown better up their game... it looks like NXT TOOK OVER That was as good as any Pay Per View and the price is better... only $9.99 a month.


If WWE wanted to make Raw/SD better they could. They just don't.


----------



## wkc_23

Necramonium said:


> Really, he retains? Are you fucking kidding? Who booked this shit.


Some people will never be pleased..

Neville won, and Zayn should have won, yes. But the match was fucking great.


----------



## Bullydully

The show was turning out to be pretty dissapointing in all honesty, then DAT MAIN EVENT happened. Just amazing.


----------



## Brye

As a fan, I can see being disappointed that Zayn lost. But I thought the booking was great. Gives so much more meaning to the potential Zayn/Neville title match. Instead of just face vs face.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

worst decision was having charlotte keep the belt. hope sasha gets it.


----------



## x78

Jerichoholic274 said:


> worst decision was having charlotte keep the belt. hope sasha gets it.


Get over it man. Jesus.


----------



## DoubtGin

Kidd was really great as the heel.

Actually, all four did an amazing job at telling the story of the match.


----------



## Brye

Jerichoholic274 said:


> worst decision was having charlotte keep the belt. hope sasha gets it.


I dunno man, Charlotte has been great. Although I wouldn't mind Sasha getting it eventually. Feud should be good given their history.

Also on the post show Charlotte is still kinda heel.


----------



## dan the marino

Awesome match right there.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Charlotte with the Bo Dallas promo.


----------



## obby

Was an alright show.


----------



## Brye

Shit's about to get world star with Sasha/Charlotte.


----------



## Donnie

awesome main event DAT FINSHING RUN:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## x78

All three girls killing the post-show here, damn :mark:


----------



## Vic Capri

I've had more titles than you've had dick!


----------



## SolarKhan

That main event was amazing. I really enjoyed it. There was some great story telling there too as well as great athletic moves.


----------



## jcmmnx

Great show everybody in the main looked good. Neville has been taking "good guy" tips from Hogan and Cena with that finish.


----------



## Markus123

Great main event, I think the storytelling in the match suggest Neville is gonna turn heel v Sam Zayn, hopefully it'll lead to Sami winning so I think keeping Neville with the belt for the time being is a good decision. Enzo and Big Cass I've only really checked their stuff out properly recently and I'm very impressed by both of them, they've got big potential

I'm looking forward to more of NXT than RAW tbh.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Tyson Kidd is absolutely killing it in NXT. FACT!


----------



## Brye

NXT's post show was pretty good. Covered just about every storyline.


----------



## JamesK

Brye said:


> NXT's post show was pretty good. Covered just about every storyline.


NXT has more storyline development on its post-show than most segments do on Raw!


----------



## Frico

Great showing from all four guys and you really felt it could've gone in favor of Zayn of Breeze. Solid main event, built up nicely. Trips should be very proud. 3 amazing shows back to back. 

Also, shots fired between Charlotte and Sasha. :banderas

Still :mark:ing for KENTA's entrance. And yes, he's still Kenta to me dammit. 

Can't wait to see what the tapings have in store for us.


----------



## obby

So how dumb was it to have Renee straight up casually mention that they had signed Steen and Devitt? ffs, what a great way to kill the hype.

I'm just glad they didn't namedrop Solomon Crowe. I'm expecting big things from his debut.


----------



## JamesK

obby said:


> So how dumb was it to have Renee straight up casually mention that they had signed Steen and Devitt? ffs, what a great way to kill the hype.
> 
> I'm just glad they didn't namedrop Solomon Crowe. I'm expecting big things from his debut.


To be fair the signings of Steen and Devitt are all over Triple H's twitter,wwe.com and they have done interviews for WWE's youtube channel..

So it's not a secret exactly


----------



## obby

It still kills the hype to just passively mention them IMO. Bet half the people watching have no idea who they even are.


----------



## Dalexian

obby said:


> It still kills the hype to just passively mention them IMO. Bet half the people watching have no idea who they even are.


I could argue that anyone who was watching NXT on the WWE Network knows who they are. I've never seen their indy work and I know who they are.


----------



## jorgovan21

Vic Capri said:


> Congrats, Hunico. It only took 3 years to win your first WWE title.
> 
> - Vic


How long was Bret Hart in WWE before he won a singles belt? HBK? Negged.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Frico said:


> Great showing from all four guys and you really felt it could've gone in favor of Zayn of Breeze. Solid main event, built up nicely. Trips should be very proud. 3 amazing shows back to back.
> 
> Also, shots fired between Charlotte and Sasha. :banderas
> 
> Still :mark:ing for KENTA's entrance. And yes, he's still Kenta to me dammit.
> 
> Can't wait to see what the tapings have in store for us.


What was Kenta's entrance music like?


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

Lariatoh! said:


> What was Kenta's entrance music like?


Not the best quality, but whatever.


----------



## Mr. I

Lariatoh! said:


> What was Kenta's entrance music like?


Awesome. Has a little Japanese flurry, and then into hard rock. Makes him seem like a big deal.


----------



## jorgovan21

How you doin?


----------



## goldigga

Great PPV from top to bottom. Skipped the Dempsey/Rawley shit but otherwise awesome stuff as usual from NXT.

Decent tag match too start off was shocked too see Ascension drop the titles but I guess their comin up to te main roster. Btw Kalisto is ridiculously good.

Hadn't heard of Corbin before but great debut seriously all his mannerisms and his finishing move :mark: too fucking good.

Tha realest guys in tha room. Enzo just GOAT'ing it up as usual on NXT, I think he actually did a move aswell? I'm a fan of Big Cass aswell, got that Test/Edge vibe goin on.

KENTA or should I say Hideo or whatever the fuck they changed his name too, great debut, crowd loved him and I can't wait or his first match in NXT.

Dissapointed Bayley lost to Charlotte and wtf was that face turn, Carlotte worked so much better as a heel? Decent match too.

Finally the main event. Fantastic showing from each guy. Big ups to Tyson he did alot of work in that match but seeing Breeze come so close those few times in that match was awesome. Can I say NXT almost always seems to get it right with the face/heel turns. The crowd wasn't into Neville as much anymore and they made a good call with the turn


----------



## kingbucket

This was my first time watching a NXT pay per view (or whatever the new term is for it now).. I'm sold. Awesome from start to finish.the characters, the booking, the performances.. It was just great. I will definitely watch a lot more NXT from now on


----------



## RyanPelley

I'm so fucking glad Tyson Kidd actually has some form of a character. His video early in the show, describing (seemingly all four guys) only himself was pretty damn funny. 

I'm not expecting him to ever hold the NXT Title, but I hope he just stays in a relevant position. Love seeing him wrestle. And more promos of him. This character is funny as hell.


----------



## Darkness is here

Great ME, kudos to tyson kid for showing such great imrovment in his overall charchter.


----------



## Naked Mideon

Loved seeing those overrated fucks known as "Ascension" get their asses buried last night. Lost their tag titles clean to midgets then later got their asses kicked by Hideo Itami after a failed two on one attack.


----------



## Spaz350

I'm still kinda cringing over that first punch that Corbin threw at Parker. That shit looked stiffer than Ron Jeremy in a freezer. Ouch.


----------



## Morrison17

Fucking Ascension botched every spot Del Sol tried to do. Atleast KENTA (not fucking Hideo) kicked their asses.

Charlotte is a pure perfection. She's to good for poor wwe divas division. But than again, a good reason to watch it.

It was my 3rd episode of NXT, so I dont know about Corbin, but that looked good. And I'm gald that annoying greenpeace (or whatever he is) guy got knocked out.


----------



## Darkness is here

Btw iam not the only one who thinks hideo name is shit, right?

Kenta sounds a powerfull name and good to hear like brock lesnar.


----------



## Duke Silver

There was so much to love about Takeover 2. NXT hit it out of the park once again.

Tremendous main-event with all four talents working a smart match in a gimmick that rarely works. The video packages of the four contenders established motives and provided background information. Enzo and Cass brought that Sports Entertainment like no others. Kenta was spotlighted as a big deal. Kalisto and Cara being groomed as a team. Charlotte and Bayley continuing the run of good women's wrestling in NXT. Wonderful stuff overall.

It can't be said enough. This is exactly what wrestling Sports Entertainment should be. It's such a pleasure to watch a WWE product that's not full of idiotic booking, childish humour, and nonsensical direction.


----------



## LegendSeeker

Duke Silver said:


> There was so much to love about Takeover 2. NXT hit it out of the park once again.
> 
> Tremendous main-event with all four talents working a smart match in a gimmick that rarely works. The video packages of the four contenders established motives and provided background information. Enzo and Cass brought that Sports Entertainment like no others. Kenta was spotlighted as a big deal. Kalisto and Cara being groomed as a team. Charlotte and Bayley continuing the run of good women's wrestling in NXT. Wonderful stuff overall.
> 
> It can't be said enough. This is exactly what wrestling Sports Entertainment should be. It's such a pleasure to watch a WWE product that's not full of idiotic booking, childish humour, and nonsensical direction.


:bow


----------



## Tokyo4Life

I agree this is probably the best show on tv at the moment as far as wrestling goes. I like the idea out raw back to two hours, and do NXT the first hour the Russo brought up on JRs podcast.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

After this, I'm certainly going to make an effort to watch NXT.


----------



## rockdig1228

Really enjoyable show. Maybe not to the level of ring work that had been established by the other NXT specials, but it was still really fun. I enjoyed pretty much everything on some level, even the Mojo-Bull match. Thought the Baron Corbin debut was very well done too, and the main event took a bit to get going but when it did it was really good.

One gripe - I thought the camera work left a little to be desired. I understand those guys are learning too, but I thought one of the biggest misses was when Neville came off the ropes with the Shooting Star Press, he also kicked Tyson in the back on the way down while landing on the other opponent (can't recall if it was Breeze or Zayn). They completely missed it by shooting it the way they did.

They always use the close-up shots from the camera guys ringside for top rope moves, but by doing it this time they missed an important angle and the announcers didn't even pick up on it. Definitely needed the hard camera angle for that one. There were some other instances too, but that was the most glaring misstep.


----------



## Eulonzo

Can we PLEASE discuss how fucking fantastic Tyler Breeze's spots were?! :mark: :mark: :mark:

That fucking Beauty Shot, that fucking Super (Model) Kick, that fucking mid-air dropkick, DEM NEAR-FALLS. :banderas I marked out super hard. If only he won, but oh well.

Good show. Some matches were meh, but it's whatever. I thought the Hair vs. Hair sucked balls, for the simple reason that the eventual bald head reveal wasn't even funny at all. & Charlotte/Bayley was slightly underwhelming. Everyone else has probably said how I feel, so lol.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Barrett Got Swag said:


> Not the best quality, but whatever.


That's actually pretty good. I hope Kenta goes far!


----------



## ThunderJet88

JamesK said:


> Sami with dat operation IV T-shirt !!


HELL YEAH I geeked out hardcore. brings ya back!


----------



## CruelAngel77

The best part about the main event. They kept Breeze out of the ring most of the match until he had to do his big spots. Even he knows he is the weakest of the four in the ring!


----------



## NeyNey

Takeover was fucking amazing. Can't believe this thread has only 3 stars.
Fatal 4 way was beyond nature and one of the greatest matches I saw this year. 
Bayley/Charlotte was awesome. Baron Corbin. :banderas
Kenta with the chair :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3
Also watch Jojo fucking killing it. http://www.wwe.com/videos/jojo-sing...xt-takeover-fatal-4-way-sept-11-2014-26647391 :bow:bow:bow
Awesome, awesome, awesome. Will definently watch NXT more again.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Charlotte impressed me at Take Over. Nice mannerism and nice figure head locks. I do hope the point of this brutal squash was that Bayley will get her revenge and win the title, Charlotte have held it long enough(and we all know that Charlotte will go far anyway with that heritage in her back).

I marked the fck out when Kenta came out, and when he got back up and attacked the ascension :mark:

Enzo Amore showing us that charisma and mic skills that will get the guy far. He is still a bit green in the ring, but I am sure that will come soon enough. 

Fatal 4 way match was dope. Great spots overall and the crowd helped alot too. 

Kalisto showed that he will fill Rey´s shoes perfectly at the main roster some day. I just fcking love the tiny bugger <3 LU CHA.

Absolutely awesome show.


----------



## Creative name

Eulonzo said:


> Can we PLEASE discuss how fucking fantastic Tyler Breeze's spots were?! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> That fucking Beauty Shot, that fucking Super (Model) Kick, that fucking mid-air dropkick, DEM NEAR-FALLS. :banderas I marked out super hard. If only he won, but oh well.
> 
> Good show. Some matches were meh, but it's whatever. I thought the Hair vs. Hair sucked balls, for the simple reason that the eventual bald head reveal wasn't even funny at all. & Charlotte/Bayley was slightly underwhelming. Everyone else has probably said how I feel, so lol.


Tyler Breeze is very under appreciated by the fans which is understandable considering he's in the shadow of Zayne, Neville and Kidd. Last night was Tyler's coming out party. Considering he was not an indy he has become an excellent worker after 4 years in development.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Spoiler: Powerbomb in the main event

















Spoiler: Corbin destroying Parker

















Spoiler: KENTA

































Spoiler: Neville finisher

















Spoiler: Breeze kicking everyone


----------



## p862011

no one can say shit about Charlotte now thats 2 great womens matches back to back on Live Specials 

Bow Down To The Queen:flair3


----------



## Batz

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: Powerbomb in the main event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Corbin destroying Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: KENTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Neville finisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Breeze kicking everyone


Thank you man. Hideo Itami :bow


----------



## Stanford

I'm still buzzing about this show. Besides the whole small venue thing, that's what a wrestling show should be.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I just wanted to say that they did a GREAT job with the main event. Based on the video packages leading up to the match, I thought it was finally Sami's time to win, so when he hit that helluva kick on Kidd, I bought it SO HARD. That was the best near fall I've seen in recent memory. It's refreshing to have a WWE main event where I really don't know who's gonna win, too often they are predictable but this was anything but. 

Neville pulling out the ref and kicking Zayn then getting the pin was a fantastic finish too. It adds some depth to Neville's character and fuels a feud between him and Zayn while furthering the "Sami can't win the big one" narrative. That gives enough texture to their feud that they can both stay as baby faces but still have an interesting program. I just hope Zayn pulls it off at the next one!


----------



## paqman

JamesK said:


> NXT has more storyline development on its post-show than most segments do on Raw!


I usually half-assedly listen and watch the pre and post shows, but NXT was entertaining in both last night. I have no idea why the main roster pre/post shows are boring and skippable. 

First of all, glad they moved the pre-show in doors to cut down on the mic problems they had previously due to the wind conditions. BUT they didn't make it look boring like the main roster pre-shows. They were there with the fans, even if they were inside. The crowd's energy bleed through the TV. WWE needs to put the pre-shows WITH the fans as they enter the arena. Being IN the arena for PPVs helps, but they're so far removed the energy isn't there. 

ALSO I loved CJ Parker and Sasha Banks cutting promos during the show. It wasn't all just "Segue into video package recap, plug the network, recap, recap, network plug, repeat". It was just good. Jason Albert interviewing fans was cool too. It helps NXT look fan friendly and not "corporate" like the main shows.

The post show with the fans left in the arena was also cool. I liked the intimacy of it. Neville talking back to a fan that said he cheated or another fan making fun of his accent was cool and added an edge to him. Most WWE superstars don't have banter with fans, so even tiny quips help.

It was a very entertaining night. This is what the WWE Network is for. Bravo.


----------



## TripleG

I loved the main event. It was a great action packed spectacle that showcased the strengths of everyone involved. I was kind of hoping for a title change, but on the other hand, a title change would be more satisfying in a one on one match anyway, so if that ending leads to Zayn Vs. Neville one on one with Zayn winning, I'm down for it.


----------



## brianh28

Once again NXT delivers! My God that four way is a moty canidate for sure. Shows like this is why i'm more hyped about NXT than Raw .(Haven't bothered with SD in ages.) BAH Gawd that show was better than most of the Main ppvs this year. And my new favorite duo, "zo and Big Cas! How ya doin'?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

My review for NXT TAKEOVER: FATAL FOURWAY

NXT TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP
Calisto and Sin Cara vs The Ascension (c)
**** 
Great opener. Nice fast paced action. I wasn't into Calisto before but he impressed me tonight. I like his finisher. His mask was sick too. LUCHA! LUCHA! LUCHA!

Baron Carbon vs CJ Parker
N/A
Squash match. Carbon owns.

HAIR VS HAIR MATCH
Sylvestor Lefort vs Enzo Amore
***
Match was alright. A bit SAWFT. But the post-match segment was BAWSE.

Marked out to Kenta/Itami :mark:

Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley
N/A
Quick almost squash match. Dempsey destroyed Rawley

(Renee Young is hot but she is annoying on commentary.)

NXT WOMENS CHAMPIONSHIP
Bayley vs Charlotte (c)
****
I wasn't sure if Charlotte could carry the match but she did. She held her own. Shes a good heel with some nice moves. Natural Selection is sick. She looked like a boss at the end when she defended Bayley from Sasha Banks. I definitely see shades of daddy Flair. WOO! I didnt see much offense from Bayley, only the hurricarana. The match started slow but turned into a great match midway. 

NXT CHAMPIONSHIP FATAL FOURWAY
Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd vs Adrien Neville (c)
****1/2
Great match all around in and out of the ring. Great storytelling. All four guys are future stars. Kidd really stood out with lots of offensive moves and an aggressive style. Breeaze was awesome with his scavenger heel tactics. Zayn proves himself once again that he can do anything in the ring. Neville is super over and shows why he is a champion. Red Arrow is awesome.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corbin's finisher









Please don't feed The Ascension to KENTA


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Easily one of the best Fatal 4 Way matches I've seen in recent memory.


----------



## Dilan Omer

I have never enjoyed a match so much and I count the pins like that since Wyatts vs Usos at Battleground.. I know the match was not amazing with Wyatts and Uso like this one.. But I wanted the Usos to lose so badly..

Instant respect for Zayn! He is my favorite superstar.. He finally defeated Cm Punk in my list!


----------



## EdinTampa

watching a rerun of Takeover and TJ Parker was knocked unconscious. Yikes! He'd better be careful or he's going to be keeping Corey Graves company and nobody wants that.


----------



## The High King

I just watched NXT for the first time ever, mainly because of the last shit RAW where the nxt guys were the best part of a shit show.

The opening tag match was decent affair
The guy Baron looks awesome, has the look, speed for a big man, and the facial expression, although not sure what he is like on the mic.
The hair v hair match was good, like the look of enzo and cassidy., although enzo looks like he is a serious speed freak but funny as fuck
William Regal still has it.
Kenta will always be kenta, no matter what wwe call him now.
Bull Dempsey is a RHINO rip off, mojo is a jobber.
Main event had a "big " feel to it, and was a great match 

THIS SHOW WAS MORE ENJOYABLE THAN ANY RAW THIS YEAR BY A COUNTRY MILE


----------



## Batz

#NXTTakeover still trending. Nice to see!


----------



## Lariatoh!

Main event was a great match. Something that we saw on a weekly basis in the golden days of TNA and ROH has reached WWE. Everyone is gushing over it, but it's funny how we saw this all the time back in 2004-2006 all the time.


----------



## jorgovan21

A bob and a weave...
How you doin?


----------



## mezomi

This show really benefited from the hot crowd. The crowd makes these events 10x better.

The opening tag team match was a great opener and I liked how The Lucha Dragons turned the fans on their side but keep them off the mic.

The Baron Corbin squash was nice. I'll need to see more before I can judge though.

The Hair vs Hair match was a crappy WWE comedy segment made amazing by the performers and the crowd. Enzo and Cass might struggle to get over on the main roster despite how talented they are. I hope people get that this wasn't really supposed to be much of a match.

I was kind of disappointed with Kenta/Hideo Itami but when he fought the Ascension I knew that he will be a great addition to NXT.

Bull Dempsey is growing on me more and more. I hope his role is expanded soon. I still want to see more from Mojo Rawley. I wish this was given a lot more time.

The Divas match was, like always, way above the quality of TV Divas matches. Paige vs Emma and Charlotte vs Natalya were better but this was a great match too. Although, Charlotte really needs to work on her moonsault.

I dont think I need to comment on the Fatal Four Way. It was well constructed and very exiting. Again, each event before this had at least one better match but this was great as well.


----------



## Duke Silver

Lariatoh! said:


> Main event was a great match. Something that we saw on a weekly basis in the golden days of TNA and ROH has reached WWE. Everyone is gushing over it, but it's funny how we saw this all the time back in 2004-2006 all the time.


Main event was a great match. Something that we saw on a weekly basis (to open the show) in the golden days of WCW had (finally) reached TNA and ROH (a decade later). Everyone was gushing over it, but it's funny how we saw this back in 96-98 all the time.

What are you going on about, buddy? How TNA and ROH used to feature similar wrestlers in a main-event spot? Which suggests to you that WWE are copying them a decade later? Or that fans shouldn't be so enthused because it happened previously in a different company? I'm really missing the point you're trying to get across.


----------



## WWE

Just watched the main event.

*HO.

LEE.


SHIT.*

:wall

I want more.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Duke Silver said:


> Main event was a great match. Something that we saw on a weekly basis (to open the show) in the golden days of WCW had (finally) reached TNA and ROH (a decade later). Everyone was gushing over it, but it's funny how we saw this back in 96-98 all the time.
> 
> What are you going on about, buddy? How TNA and ROH used to feature similar wrestlers in a main-event spot? Which suggests to you that WWE are copying them a decade later? Or that fans shouldn't be so enthused because it happened previously in a different company? I'm really missing the point you're trying to get across.


I'm suggesting that people are so enthused over a type of match that happened all the time in companies that WWE fans never gave the time of day, or bag the shit out of. It comes to WWE and all of a sudden it's match of the year contender.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Takeover was amazing, perfect material to enjoy for the weekend.

The Fatal Four Way was brilliant, extremely action packed. Neville kinda got a tad bit dirty at the end of the match (even if pulling out the referee was allowed) but it would be nice if they were to build up an epic Zayn vs. Neville storyline due to that particular moment of the match.


----------



## Romangirl252

I just got internet back and final able to watch Takeover...I'm watching the woman match now...Takeover is awesome so far


----------



## p862011

:enzo


----------



## Romangirl252

Takeover was good...the main event was awesome


----------



## HitMark

This takeover felt like it lacked something. Didn't like it as much as the previous lacked. Lacked that special feeling.

-Too many squash matches. Baron Corbin and Bull Dempsey ones
-Divas match was also meh. I guess that Natalya and Charlotte match is gonna be once in a lifetime thing. Can that never be be duplicated or surpassed?
-Main event was okay. Wasn't blown over by it like everyone else.
-I enjoyed tag team match the most which was motn for me


I guess the first takeover had raised the bar too high and this one felt like a let down. Maybe it's my fault for expecting this to be as good as the previous or even better.

Couple of other things:
-Why make the ascension look so weak. Beaten by LuchaDragons, in a match in which the smaller guys dominated and getting up by Kenta in the same night? Also, why were they going after Kenta? makes no sense.
-Fatal 4 way was booked very intelligently. No one looked too weak. They had neville won and also protected zayn in a way. Like Nveille pulling out the ref was bad thing to do, though it really wassn't
-Neville in now firmly in the grey area. They gonna turn him heel soon? Like they were mentioning how he's cocky and his tactics in the match seemed heelish. Is this because he isn't getting reactions?
-Charlotte hit the moonsault really awkwardly. Like anyone has a gif of that? I think she landed straight on her knees and then proceeded to hit bayley with her abdomen. Idk, I think that's what happened.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Best part of the whole show was Kidd coming out with Beats on :lmao

Probably MOTY so far for 2014, that fatal-4-way. Great Divas match. Every match besides the 2 main events were just ok to good. Definitely a big step down from the last 2 PPVs. But I liked the outcomes and segments and pace of the PPV. 

Really glad Neville won.

HOLY DICKSICKLE Renee should not be allowed to commentate


----------



## NastyYaffa

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Best part of the whole show was Kidd coming out with Beats on :lmao


That was actually really hilarious :lmao


----------



## WBS

Very well paced show! Awesome 4 way match. 

I am super excited about NXT now...and Devitt and Steen have yet to debut...


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Lariatoh! said:


> I'm suggesting that people are so enthused over a type of match that happened all the time in companies that WWE fans never gave the time of day, or bag the shit out of. It comes to WWE and all of a sudden it's match of the year contender.


No, if this match had happened in ROH everybody would have kicked out of everybody's finishers twice and then Neville would have won with a stiff lariat.


----------

